# Join me for a fun onesie Knit along part 2 ????



## Swedenme

Well ladies and any gentlemen who might join in , Ive finally found the time to start another knitalong, hope all of you who joined me for the first one will knitalong again . After many requests I'll be giving instructions for the basic onesie in the pictures , 
The first knitalong was great fun and judging by the 21, 186 views so far a success , it was great to see all the wonderful onesies and the wonderful ideas that were shared 
For people who didnt see the first knitalong I started this is how it worked , I got so many requests to share the patterns for some of my knitted items but I'm not a designer and really didn't want to miss anything out so I decided to start a knitalong were I wrote down what I did in parts as I knit and anyone who wanted to join in did , showing their progress as they went and sharing ideas of what they decided to put on the front of the onesie , there were lots of different choices to make the onesie completely different each time , the first one was a nice easy basic knit pattern , and the second one is just as easy , like the last one I will share some of the different ideas for the front and hopefully other kpers will share there ideas 
So pull up a chair get out your knitting needles and join me for another fun knitalong 
Can I just ask other kpers to respect my post and all the work I put into this knitalong and not post the pattern in full , I'm perfectly capable of doing that myself , the fun of this is to see the progress of all the different projects and to interact with other kpers
Thank you Sonja 
To start you will need 4mm (U.S 6) needles and Dk yarn , the size will be 3-6 months , if you want smaller I would go down in ysrn weight and needle size vice versa if you want a bigger size 
Just to start you off with a little teaser here is the very beginning of the onesie , I will start in earnest tomorrow with the pattern 
Front 
Cast on 20 stitches 
Knit 2 rows 
Row3 buttonhole row , k2, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, k2
K3 row , 
Row 7 knit 
Row 8 purl 
Repeat these 2 rows 4 more times 
(If you are planning on doing a stitch panel up the front you can start on row 7or wait till the increases start )
I will start with the icreases tomorrow


----------



## Fan

Thank you Sonja I am so pleased you are doing this again, I am joining in.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Thank you Sonja I am so pleased you are doing this again, I am joining in.


Hello Fan and thank you for joining me , if you like any of the stitch patterns in the pictures just let me and I'll write them out , or maybe you might put a picture on the front , the possibilities are endless ☺


----------



## fortunate1

This is so kind of you! I may have to join in on this one too! Add it to the GGC chest!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Sonja, I am so happy you share your talent with us. Still completing the first but I am in on this one.


----------



## Fan

Swedenme said:


> Hello Fan and thank you for joining me , if you like any of the stitch patterns in the pictures just let me and I'll write them out , or maybe you might put a picture on the front , the possibilities are endless ☺


My teddy bear square has just found a place to be utilised as a picture! This is going to be such fun.


----------



## knitnut1939

Thank you,I am joining also


----------



## Celt Knitter

They are just gorgeous and I would love to join but I have severe DeQuervains tenosynovitus on my right arm and the left one is joining in sympathy...it's driving me to distraction! Will you be writing up the pattern in full later, or should I just copy and paste the individual bits...a bit difficult at the moment....because I'm looking at a 6 month hiatus!


Swedenme said:


> Well ladies and any gentlemen who might join in , Ive finally found the time to start another knitalong, hope all of you who joined me for the first one will knitalong again . After many requests I'll be giving instructions for the basic onesie in the pictures ,
> The first knitalong was great fun and judging by the 21, 186 views so far a success , it was great to see all the wonderful onesies and the wonderful ideas that were shared
> For people who didnt see the first knitalong I started this is how it worked , I got so many requests to share the patterns for some of my knitted items but I'm not a designer and really didn't want to miss anything out so I decided to start a knitalong were I wrote down what I did in parts as I knit and anyone who wanted to join in did , showing their progress as they went and sharing ideas of what they decided to put on the front of the onesie , there were lots of different choices to make the onesie completely different each time , the first one was a nice easy basic knit pattern , and the second one is just as easy , like the last one I will share some of the different ideas for the front and hopefully other kpers will share there ideas
> So pull up a chair get out your knitting needles and join me for another fun knitalong
> Can I just ask other kpers to respect my post and all the work I put into this knitalong and not post the pattern in full , I'm perfectly capable of doing that myself , the fun of this is to see the progress of all the different projects and to interact with other kpers
> Thank you Sonja
> To start you will need 4mm (U.S 6) needles and Dk yarn , the size will be 3-6 months , if you want smaller I would go down in ysrn weight and needle size vice versa if you want a bigger size
> Just to start you off with a little teaser here is the very beginning of the onesie , I will start in earnest tomorrow with the pattern
> Front
> Cast on 20 stitches
> Knit 2 rows
> Row3 buttonhole row , k2, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, k2
> K3 row ,
> Row 7 knit
> Row 8 purl
> Repeat these 2 rows 4 more times
> (If you are planning on doing a stitch panel up the front you can start on row 7or wait till the increases start )
> I will start with the icreases tomorrow


----------



## midwifebetsy

I am hoping to join! Let me go grab some dk! And needles!


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohoo!! I'll go find some yarn! Well, just as soon as I finish this last line of my poncho. ????


----------



## Country Living

Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> Sonja, I am so happy you share your talent with us. Still completing the first but I am in on this one.


Look forward to seeing a picture of your onesie when finished , there is no rush to join in both topics will stay open for people to enjoy and read up on the topics


----------



## midwifebetsy

Will you post different threads, or continue with this one?


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> My teddy bear square has just found a place to be utilised as a picture! This is going to be such fun.


That is a great idea Fan ,


----------



## Swedenme

knitnut1939 said:


> Thank you,I am joining also


Welcome


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! I'll go find some yarn! Well, just as soon as I finish this last line of my poncho. ????


Look forward to seeing what you make this time


----------



## Swedenme

midwifebetsy said:


> Will you post different threads, or continue with this one?


Continue on this one


----------



## LoraJ

Thank you for the knit a long.
I have a question, are rows 4,5 and 6 all knitted rows?


----------



## Swedenme

LoraJ said:


> Thank you for the knit a long.
> I have a question, are rows 4,5 and 6 all knitted rows?


Yes , darn just realised I've missed the s of the end of rows , thought I had checked it thoroughly for mistakes , think I need new glasses ☺


----------



## hennie

Yaaay.. will a 100g ball be enough.


----------



## Swedenme

hennie said:


> Yaaay.. will a 100g ball be enough.


Hope so as that is what I've got???? , just joking yes it will be see this is why I cannot write patterns I'm always ahead of myself in my thoughts so miss little details


----------



## Maryanneed

This looks like fun...think I’ll join in!


----------



## Maryanneed

Should there be one more y/o ?


----------



## hennie

I want to put a pattern panel on the front only, are these the instructions for the front and also when should 8 start my chart. I like your pink hearts onesie, so looking for something similar.


----------



## Bobglory

I’m in.


----------



## NCAknitter

sounds fun


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Should there be one more y/o ?


Yes darn it thats what I get for trying to rush the start , it should read k2 , k2tog, yo, k5 k2tog yo, k5 , yo, k2tog k 2 
I will start from the beginning again in the morning


----------



## Maryanneed

Swedenme said:


> Yes darn it thats what I get for trying to rush the start , it should read k2 , k2tog, yo, k5 k2tog yo, k5 , yo, k2tog k 2
> I will start from the beginning again in the morning


Not a problem. Appreciate the work you've done to get the knit-a-long going.


----------



## Swedenme

hennie said:


> I want to put a pattern panel on the front only, are these the instructions for the front and also when should 8 start my chart. I like your pink hearts onesie, so looking for something similar.


You can start your panel on row 7 or when the increases start which will be row 17 its up to you , if you look at the pictures of the ones Ive made , the panel for tbe pink heart one starts straight away on row 7 , but the panel for the lilac one starts further up when I started the increases
Found the heart stitch will post tomorrow wnen im not tired , do not want anymore mistakes


----------



## Bonnie7591

They are all so cute, I don’t know how to my favourite


----------



## LoraJ

Are rows 4,5, & 6 all knit rows?


----------



## LoraJ

That’s ok, I just wanted to make sure.
I’m going to go get my needles an yarn right now.


----------



## kehinkle

You are going to keep us busy. I’ve almost finished a second one of your first kal. 5” more of the straps. I think I have another skein if yarn with me to start this one. I’ll look up stitch patterns to see if I find one I like. 
See you in the morning.


----------



## run4fittness

Those are super sweet, but sadly I have no one to knit one of these for and not for the foreseeable future. Have fun with your KAL!


----------



## Pearls Girls

I am joining also. If I change to regular 4 ply weight yarn (that is what I have in the house and I don't get out) would I need to go up to size 8 needles or stay with the size 6? I would like it to be size 6-9 months, I think as the first one is smaller 3-6 month size. ( and almost done, just plain stuff left, and I can have more that 1 going at a time.


----------



## Swedenme

Well I'm wide awake this morning and not in any rush so I will start again 
Using 4mm needles and dk yarn ( smaller needles and yarn if you want a smaller size and larger needles if you want s bigger size )cast on 20 stitches 
Knit 2 rows 
Row3 buttonhole row , k2 ,k2tog, yo,k5,k2tog, yo,k5, yo, k2tog, k2
Row 4-6 knit 
Row 7 knit 
Row 8 purl 
Repeat these 2 rows 4 more times 
Row 17cast on 4 sts and knit this row 
Row 18 cast on 4 sts and purl this row 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 60 sts on your needles 

You can start your front pattern panel at row 7 if you want but remember the stitch panel must be 20 stitch or less repeat to fit ,or you can start at row 17 its your choice
I'm using the parasol stitch and started on row 17
Not happy with my yarn choice but dont have a stash so have to use what I can ,


----------



## Fan

Sonja this is awesome, thank you so much for your hard work, I have done the first post part, but it’s early evening now, need to fix dinner.


----------



## Swedenme

Here is the stitch pattern for the heart panel , I've adjusted it so its knit over 18 sts 
You will need to use 2 stitch markers and remember to keep to the stocking stitch pattern outside the stitch markers 

Row 1 k8, k2tog, yo,k8 
Row 2 and all even rows purl ( change to knit when you join in the round ) 
Row 3 k7, k2tog, yo, k1,yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k6
Row5 k6, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k5 
Row7 k5, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k4
Row 9 k4, k2tog, yo, k2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k3
Row11, k6, yo, sl1kw, k2tog, psso, yo, k1, yo, k3tog, yo, k5
Row 12 purl ( change to knit when knitting in the round )


----------



## Swedenme

Some easy basic ideas for onesie pattern 
Just plain stocking stitch with cardigan to match and maybe buttons or stipes to use up odd ents of yarn , I knit 4 rows of either colour and took the yarn up the side so no ends to weave in


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> You are going to keep us busy. I've almost finished a second one of your first kal. 5" more of the straps. I think I have another skein if yarn with me to start this one. I'll look up stitch patterns to see if I find one I like.
> See you in the morning.


Hello Kathy nice that you could join us , hope you post a picture of your second onesie on the other knitalong I look forward to seeing what you did this time


----------



## SallyJ

Hello Sonja, I'm joining in for this one too. I love the little blue sweater with the cables up the front. Is that your own pattern or one you can share?


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Hello Sonja, I'm joining in for this one too. I love the little blue sweater with the cables up the front. Is that your own pattern or one you can share?


Hi Sally glad you could join , you will find the first part on page 3 
The cardigan is a free pattern I will look for the link
Here you go 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside 
It gives you 2 options one for the cable and one for a lace pattern


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Hi Sally glad you could join , you will find the first part on page 3
> The cardigan is a free pattern I will look for the link
> Here you go
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunnyside
> It gives you 2 options one for the cable and one for a lace pattern


Thank you for the link. Trying to decide which one I want to make....maybe the one with the hearts this time.


----------



## sjsann

Thank you. Missed the first one and cannot find it. This is so appreciated, baby in Oct.


----------



## Swedenme

sjsann said:


> Thank you. Missed the first one and cannot find it. This is so appreciated, baby in Oct.


Here is the link for the first one 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html


----------



## angieth

I'm going to give this a whirl!


----------



## kkkatie-kkkatie

Truly adorable. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## brims

I would love to try making one but not sure how I’ll do.


----------



## Swedenme

angieth said:


> I'm going to give this a whirl!


Good look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## tygereye

Okay I have US sport yarn that I thinking will work for this project. I am excited, I retired in December and have wanted to do a knit along for a long time! This one suits me well as I have seen these patterns and wanted to try them. Timing is perfect I just finished my last 6 month size stash buster sweater this weekend.


----------



## Swedenme

brims said:


> I would love to try making one but not sure how I'll do.


It really is a very easy pattern , very versatile, you can just make it very simple with straight forward stocking stitch or stripes or a stitch pattern , whatever you choose to do you can always ask for help if you get stuck , as long as you can knit a row purl a row you can make this onesie , if you dont knit in the round it can be knit flat , I will mention that part again when we get to that part 
I try to make the pattern as simple as possible with pictures of how it should look at each step 
Give it a try you will be surprised at how easy it is and dont be shy to ask for help 
Sonja


----------



## bbohlman

I want to join.


----------



## sheilaeite

All lovely.


----------



## bbohlman

I am joining.


----------



## Swedenme

bbohlman said:


> I am joining.


Good look forward to hearing from you and seeing what you choose for style


----------



## Lise Paauw

I am joining as well Thank You.????


----------



## midwifebetsy

This is going to be fun! As I started with a navy blue, I was thinking that a stitch pattern wouldn't show up well, so I was thinking stripes for me, and voila! You showed a striped onesie! I'm going to go find a good contrasting color!


----------



## checht

This is such a fun idea. All of us KPers working on the same pattern


----------



## SallyJ

At what row do I join to knit in the round?


----------



## Swedenme

Lise Paauw said:


> I am joining as well Thank You.????


You a very welcome


----------



## Swedenme

midwifebetsy said:


> This is going to be fun! As I started with a navy blue, I was thinking that a stitch pattern wouldn't show up well, so I was thinking stripes for me, and voila! You showed a striped onesie! I'm going to go find a good contrasting color!


Mind reading must be one of my hidden talents ????


----------



## samettler

I'm looking forward to making this. But am interested in the part one knit a long also. Can you tell me where to find it please


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> At what row do I join to knit in the round?


Not yet Sally ,got another step to go before that , tomorrow I will give instructions on starting the back part


----------



## Swedenme

samettler said:


> I'm looking forward to making this. But am interested in the part one knit a long also. Can you tell me where to find it please


Here is the link 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Not yet Sally ,got another step to go before that , tomorrow I will give instructions on starting the back part


Thank you, I'll be ready by then.


----------



## Jean K

Your onesies are beautiful!


----------



## samettler

Thank you so much. Looks like i will have lots of fun knitting ahead


----------



## Ellisen2

This is fantastic! Eager to knit along with everyone. Thanks for doing this, Sonja.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

I'm "in!" I've never done a KAL but have wanted to try one. Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> This is fantastic! Eager to knit along with everyone. Thanks for doing this, Sonja.


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme

simplyelizabeth said:


> I'm "in!" I've never done a KAL but have wanted to try one. Thanks!


Ive never done a KAL before either but this is my second version of my take on what a kal should be , first one was fun and everyone made some lovely onesies and shared some great ideas so I'm hoping this one will be just as fun ????????


----------



## keasterson

I'm in!!! I've always wanted to make one of these! I like the first two pics, with a little lace and the hearts! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SharonHal

I have been wanting to knit a onsie for a long time but couldn't find a pattern I liked. This is just perfect. Thank you so much for sharing your talents.


----------



## cablemable

Hi cablemable here starting this delightful pattern thank you for starting this version! I have a question, on the button hole row should it read; K2, K2TOG, YO, K5 , K2TOG, YO, K5, K2TOG, YO, K2 ? Because without the last YO the last buttonhole can't be formed. Have tried 3 times to get this row correct per you instuctions. Thankyou in advance. Cablemable (Tonya Hayes) USA.


----------



## Dianedanusia

Love your onsie. Count me in. Thank you always wanted to do a KAL.


----------



## Raggmopp

I am going to give this a try. I just hope I can catch your pattern every day. It is adorable,


----------



## susieM

What length is your cord. This sounds fun, I have a new gr. Grandson. Thanks


----------



## Mevbb

Thanks, I hoping to join you this time.


----------



## Tamsen

I'm in.


----------



## Yaya579

Sounds like fun, I want to join in!


----------



## Swedenme

cablemable said:


> Hi cablemable here starting this delightful pattern thank you for starting this version! I have a question, on the button hole row should it read; K2, K2TOG, YO, K5 , K2TOG, YO, K5, K2TOG, YO, K2 ? Because without the last YO the last buttonhole can't be formed. Have tried 3 times to get this row correct per you instuctions. Thankyou in advance. Cablemable (Tonya Hayes) USA.


Sorry I didnt see this mistake till it was go late to correct, my fault as I have been promising to start this new knitalong for a while but just got so busy so yesterday tried to rush it when I was too tired , Ive restarted the pattern on page 3 with correction hope this helps
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Raggmopp said:


> I am going to give this a try. I just hope I can catch your pattern every day. It is adorable,


I live in the uk and I'm a very early riser so will usually post it on the morning when there is just me awake and I have perfect peace to sit and knit ????


----------



## Rowesmary

Did you forget a yo on row 3? Someone may have already suggested this but I don't care to read 6 pages of comments to find out.


----------



## Irene Kidney

They’re all lovely, I’ll join you and hope I can do it. At least I’ll have a go.


----------



## elaine_1

cor blimey, I have been away again, so I will be joining this as soon as I am finished what I am on at the moment, Just wanted to give you a heads up, I love the way you teach xx


----------



## Swedenme

Irene Kidney said:


> They're all lovely, I'll join you and hope I can do it. At least I'll have a go.


Have a go and if you need help just ask , I restarted the pattern on page 3 so if you start from there you should be ok ,


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> cor blimey, I have been away again, so I will be joining this as soon as I am finished what I am on at the moment, Just wanted to give you a heads up, I love the way you teach xx


Thank you thats lovely to hear , although I did miss a yo out on the beginning of this one, sailed right through the first knitalong with 2 patterns and lots of different stitches not a problem , this one I was to rushed to begin it I should have waited till morning but I had been promising to start it for a while now and was feeling guilty for leaving it so long


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to seeing what you make this time


Thank you, me too. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme

susieM said:


> What length is your cord. This sounds fun, I have a new gr. Grandson. Thanks


The length of my cable is 20 inches(50 cm ) but once I join in the round I have a circular needle that is the perfect size for knitting these onesies in the round not sure exactly what length it is hold on I'll measure it , 16 inches from tip to tip (41 cm) 
Hope this helps and congratulations on your new grandson ????


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too. :sm04:


Its looking lovely love the yarn you've used , the increases for the front are on page 3


----------



## knit&purl

Oh, count me in; this sounds fun!


----------



## Swedenme

jordi said:


> Oh, count me in; this sounds fun!


Welcome , go to page 3 and you will get the correct start and first increases to the pattern


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Its looking lovely love the yarn you've used , the increases for the front are on page 3


Thank you, I think it's some I had gotten when Christopher was maybe going to have a baby. I'm printing it out as I go, so I'll have the whole thing to do the pattern again. :sm02:


----------



## eqnancy

Thank you, I will be starting this as soon as I find the correct size needles. You are very kind to offer this.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

I'm going to join in but it will be a bit first. I really love the heart patterm.


----------



## justinjared

Love the grey and white .


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

I would like to join in also.


----------



## Knittingnannie

Me too I have never done a knit a long this will be fun thank you


----------



## charlie

Can I please have the stitch pattern for the mauve onesie. Thank you so much for starting another KAL. I would also like to knit the dress too. I just love your knitting classes. I am knitting with mauve yarn this time. The last one I did I knit it varigated yellow.


----------



## Swedenme

GrandmaJeanB said:


> I would like to join in also.


The more the merrier , look forward to seeing progress of what you knit , correct start to the pattern is on page 3


----------



## Swedenme

charlie said:


> Can I please have the stitch pattern for the mauve onesie. Thank you so much for starting another KAL. I would also like to knit the dress too. I just love your knitting classes. I am knitting with mauve yarn this time. The last one I did I knit it varigated yellow.


I remember your beautiful lemon varigated onesie , look forward to seeing what you make this time , its getting late here now so I will post the stich I used in the morning ,


----------



## nwlouie

I love this version of your onsie! So glad you decided to have a KAL! I'm looking for yarn now!! I love the little hearts down the front! Thanks for giving that stitch pattern!!


----------



## molly bee

I'm in and excited. Thanks.


----------



## lil rayma

Thanks again for doing this KAL. Wow, what a following you have now. It doesn't take long for talented people to be recognized. I, unfortunately, did not get the first one done, as I ended up having to spend a little time in the hospital, but I am home now, and am anxious to follow this one, as well as finish my first one, and the booties you posted also. Sounds like I have a lot to catch up on, but I love doing it, so I know it will be fun.


----------



## rosemarya

I missed the first onsie. I am looking forward to this kal. It will be my first.


----------



## iamsam

oops


----------



## nanna caz

I was going to join but then realised I need to learn how to knit in the round first.


----------



## gginastoria

I'm going to join in with some stash yarn for my 1st great-great grandchild due in June. I hope to keep up as they grow so fast.


----------



## tonyastewart

Ok please don't throw darts at me I love this pattern and would love to make it but my adult adhd doesn't allow for me to do things like this (joining a knit a long)would it be possible for me to get the full pattern?
Tonda USA XOX


----------



## Knitting Nana 2

looking forward to it...


----------



## glnwhi

All are so cute , I will do this. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Thanks again for doing this KAL. Wow, what a following you have now. It doesn't take long for talented people to be recognized. I, unfortunately, did not get the first one done, as I ended up having to spend a little time in the hospital, but I am home now, and am anxious to follow this one, as well as finish my first one, and the booties you posted also. Sounds like I have a lot to catch up on, but I love doing it, so I know it will be fun.


I am going to rejig the bootie pattern to make a smaller size as the first one was turning out a little bit big for some people so once I get a minute to try it I will post it on the first knitalong


----------



## Swedenme

rosemarya said:


> I missed the first onsie. I am looking forward to this kal. It will be my first.


You can still do the first one when you want you will find it all here 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html


----------



## Swedenme

nanna caz said:


> I was going to join but then realised I need to learn how to knit in the round first.


You dont need to learn how to knit in the round for either onesie


----------



## Swedenme

tonyastewart said:


> Ok please don't throw darts at me I love this pattern and would love to make it but my adult adhd doesn't allow for me to do things like this (joining a knit a long)would it be possible for me to get the full pattern?
> Tonda USA XOX


Sorry no full pattern as this is a knitalong were hopefully everyone who is taking part will show there progress as they go along , and share their ideas of what they decide to put on the onesie


----------



## Swedenme

Right now onto the next part of the onesie , you will need to leave the first part of your onesie on stitch holders as you will now be starting the bottom part of the back , 

So again cast on 20sts 
Knit 6 rows 
Row 7 cast on 2 sts and knit the row 
Row 8 cast on 2 sts and purl the row 
Repeat these 2 rows till you have 60 sts on your needle 

You can leave the back of your onesie plain stocking stitch or repeat whichever stitch panel you have started or going to start on the front , the choice is yours to make

Do hope to see some progress pictures soon just so I know I'm not just talking to myself ????


----------



## Swedenme

This is the stitch pattern I used on the lilac onesie I've changed the stitch count to fit into this onesie 

Row 1, (rs) k6, yo, k3, s2kp, k3, yo, k5

Row 2 and all even rows purl or knit if in the round 

Row3, k7, yo, k2, s2kp, k2, yo, k6

Row 5, k8, yo, k1, s2kp, k1, yo, k7 

Row 7 , k9, yo, s2kp, yo, k8 

Row 8 knit or purl when in the round

S2kp - slip 2 stitches together , knit 1 st and pass 2 slipped stitches over


----------



## KJKnitCro

Please tell me how to do the "s2kp" in the stitch pattern above. I hope I'm not the only one that doesn't know what this is.


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> Please tell me how to do the "s2kp" in the stitch pattern above. I hope I'm not the only one that doesn't know what this is.


Sorry I'll put it at the bottom , it means slip2 stitches together , knit 1 stitch and pass the 2 slipped stitches over the knitted one


----------



## KJKnitCro

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I'll put it at the bottom , it means slip2 stitches together , knit 1 stitch and pass the 2 slipped stitches over the knitted one


Thanks for your quick reply. I want to start this onesie vey soon. And then I have to figure out how to post pictures from this computer. I've posted many times from my laptop.


----------



## Fan

Got back part done you have posted today, the yarn is being a pain curling up, am using pure wool.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Got back part done you have posted today, the yarn is being a pain curling up, am using pure wool.


Thank you for posting a picture Fan was beginning to think I was talking to myself ????its looking good so far , the curling will be gone when you add the leg part on


----------



## Blakjack

Progress shot and KAL1. Big thanks for this. I love it 
Lee


----------



## Swedenme

Blakjack said:


> Progress shot and KAL1. Big thanks for this. I love it
> Lee


Oooh they look lovely thank you very much for showing pictures , its great to see the patterns knitted up by other people , the mock cable stitch is a favourite of mine , I like the stitch you have started on this onesie , will be interesting to see more when its finshed , can you name the stitch pattern or share a link


----------



## Blakjack

Hello 
That was my first ever thing on KnitParadise. The stitch is called Crisscross from knitting fool.


----------



## Swedenme

Blakjack said:


> Hello
> That was my first ever thing on KnitParadise. The stitch is called Crisscross from knitting fool.


Hello and welcome to you I'm so glad you decided to try my patterns , the first one looks wonderful and this one looks like its going to be lovely too , thank you for the name of the stitch pattern I recognised it but just couldnt think what it was called 
Sonja


----------



## nanna caz

Ok. I've joined in & started. I'm knitting it plain in stocking stitch in acrylic 8ply yarn & 4mm needles. I'm just trying to concentrate on it so no pattern at the moment. I chose acrylic as it's a summer onesie. I'm a day behind. I've finished the front up to the part where there is 60 stitches on my needles. It's now 11pm Monday night so I'd better head off to bed. Thank you Sonja for the KAL & allowing me to join in.


----------



## Swedenme

nanna caz said:


> Ok. I've joined in & started. I'm knitting it plain in stocking stitch in acrylic 8ply yarn & 4mm needles. I'm just trying to concentrate on it so no pattern at the moment. I chose acrylic as it's a summer onesie. I'm a day behind. I've finished the front up to the part where there is 60 stitches on my needles. It's now 11pm Monday night so I'd better head off to bed. Thank you Sonja for the KAL & allowing me to join in.


You are very welcome and I'm glad you joined ,its good to just concentrate on the actual pattern first , and once you know what you are doing then you can add something different ,


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Right now onto the next part of the onesie , you will need to leave the first part of your onesie on stitch holders as you will now be starting the bottom part of the back ,
> 
> So again cast on 20sts
> Knit 6 rows
> Row 7 cast on 2 sts and knit the row
> Row 8 cast on 2 sts and purl the row
> Repeat these 2 rows till you have 60 sts on your needle
> 
> You can leave the back of your onesie plain stocking stitch or repeat whichever stitch panel you have started or going to start on the front , the choice is yours to make
> 
> Do hope to see some progress pictures soon just so I know I'm not just talking to myself ð


Here's a picture of the progress so far on mine, both the front and the back. It's mint green and I'm doing the hearts on the front.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Here's a picture of the progress so far on mine, both the front and the back. It's mint green and I'm doing the hearts on the front.


Its looking lovely Sally , I really like the heart stitch , think I just might use that again as I have an idea rattling around in my head for a little dress/pinafore , think I need 2 pairs of hands ????


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Its looking lovely Sally , I really like the heart stitch , think I just might use that again as I have an idea rattling around in my head for a little dress/pinafore , think I need 2 pairs of hands ????


You are so creative, I'm sure the dress/pinafore will be lovely.


----------



## kehinkle

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kathy nice that you could join us , hope you post a picture of your second onesie on the other knitalong I look forward to seeing what you did this time


I'll post both of them as soon as I get home and get buttons on them. Did finish the second one last night. 
Now to find part two of this kal. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> I'll post both of them as soon as I get home and get buttons on them. Did finish the second one last night.
> Now to find part two of this kal.
> Have a great day.


Look forward to seeing pictures Kathy , the second part is on page 8
Safe travels home


----------



## Ann745

I am going to join. Will have my yarn the 22nd. If I made this as a watched topic will I be able to follow easily or do I need to do something else? Thank you in advance! I am excited as I have a new granddaughter and she is my daughter's first so my first chance to actually make something worn!


----------



## Swedenme

Ann745 said:


> I am going to join. Will have my yarn the 22nd. If I made this as a watched topic will I be able to follow easily or do I need to do something else? Thank you in advance! I am excited as I have a new granddaughter and she is my daughter's first so my first chance to actually make something worn!


If you have this topic as a watched topic when you go to your watched topics you will see a little arrow in brackets if you click on that it will take 
you directly to were you have left off rather than back to the beginning , just to help you along part 1 is on page 3 and part 2 is on page 8 
Sonja


----------



## Weithree

Never done a knit-a-long but I would like to participate. How do I join?


----------



## Swedenme

Weithree said:


> Never done a knit-a-long but I would like to participate. How do I join?


Just get the knitting needles and yarn out and start knittng , the first part of the pattern is on page 3 and second part is on page 8 
Ive used 4mm needles and dk yarn and the size will turn out 3-6 month , only thing I ask is that you show pictures of your work as its great to see what everyone makes


----------



## Maryanneed

Finished the first part...will be starting the back...looks like an itty bitty doll sweater!


----------



## Ann745

Thank you. Am going to see if I understand it correctly. Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Finished the first part...will be starting the back...looks like an itty bitty doll sweater!


It looks lovely, pretty yarn, it does look like a itty bitty sweater ????


----------



## checht

I'm not sure if you posted it and I just can't see it, but I'm wondering how much yarn the onesie uses.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth

Been watching and I would love to join in. The “onesie” is just too cute! Will have to catch-up this afternoon. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## alinoca

HI Sonja, thanks for doing another one. I am keen to get started. I just love
all your patterns. I will be joining you in this one, getting started when I get home
today.

Nola aka alinoca


----------



## Swedenme

checht said:


> I'm not sure if you posted it and I just can't see it, but I'm wondering how much yarn the onesie uses.


Sorry about that I did mention it at the beginning somewhere but I'm sure not where I should have , 100g ball is what I use , I'm just finishing the front and got about half the ball left


----------



## Swedenme

Deb Hjelseth said:


> Been watching and I would love to join in. The "onesie" is just too cute! Will have to catch-up this afternoon. Thanks for doing this.


You are very welcome , if you like this one try the button up onesie next , you can find it here 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html


----------



## janiceknits34

So sweet!


----------



## Swedenme

alinoca said:


> HI Sonja, thanks for doing another one. I am keen to get started. I just love
> all your patterns. I will be joining you in this one, getting started when I get home
> today.
> 
> Nola aka alinoca


Glad you can join us look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## alinoca

Hi Sonja, could you please share the fan pattern? thanks


----------



## alinoca

Hello again, I just want to check that the last instructions were each piece would be knit until 60 st on needles?


----------



## Swedenme

alinoca said:


> Hello again, I just want to check that the last instructions were each piece would be knit until 60 st on needles?


This question made me panic I thought I had posted the wrong increase for the back , whew what a relief that they were correct ????
Yes when you have done the increases on both the front and back you should have 60 sts on the front part and 60 sts on the back part 
The back part should look a little more rounded than the front to accommodate the babies bottom
Will get back to you in the morning with the Fan stitch as I need to go out for a while now


----------



## peacefulknitter

Hi Sonja, this is my onesie #2 so far


----------



## linny

Iâm joining. Stupidly, I forged ahead until close to 60 stitches and realized count was wrong. Then read comments and, of course there needed to be another yo. Oh well, allowed me to start my faux cable insert on row 7.


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> Hi Sonja, this is my onesie #2 so far


Looking good , the heart stitch seems to be popular ????


----------



## Swedenme

linny said:


> Iâm joining. Stupidly, I forged ahead until close to 60 stitches and realized count was wrong. Then read comments and, of course there needed to be another yo. Oh well, allowed me to start my faux cable insert on row 7.


So sorry that was my fault and when I realised it was to late to put it right , on the plus side your mock cable pattern looks great


----------



## kehinkle

Just finished the back. Had to restart the front as I messed up on the pattern. Also, I had stopped at row 18 as I didnât read the last sentence. ð¤­


----------



## sgvw77b

I just want to tell you, Sonja, that I am enjoying every second of your KAL. This experience is a first for me. The Onsie is absolutely darling! I have had to refresh myself with a couple of the instructions, but that just adds to the enjoyment. I cannot wait till your next post! Thank you for all your efforts and generosity.


----------



## linny

No sweat. Hadn't gone far. I should have noticed at the time, or at least noticed I hadn't gotten back to 20 stitches. 


Swedenme said:


> So sorry that was my fault and when I realised it was to late to put it right , on the plus side your mock cable pattern looks great


----------



## tygereye

Using Bernat Softee Baby Colors White Rainbow, #8 needles. Yarn purchased on clearance for $2.00 a skein has 4.2 oz / 120 g. Perfect for a summer onesie here in the USA.
Back on the bottom, front on top.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Just finished the back. Had to restart the front as I messed up on the pattern. Also, I had stopped at row 18 as I didnât read the last sentence. ð¤­


Its lovely Kathy , you always use lovely yarn


----------



## Swedenme

sgvw77b said:


> I just want to tell you, Sonja, that I am enjoying every second of your KAL. This experience is a first for me. The Onsie is absolutely darling! I have had to refresh myself with a couple of the instructions, but that just adds to the enjoyment. I cannot wait till your next post! Thank you for all your efforts and generosity.


Thank you very much that is a lovely compliment , next time I will try to remember to put a key to the instructions I use 
Onesie is looking lovely another pretty colour , think I am jealous of all these pretty yarns ????


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:


> Using Bernat Softee Baby Colors White Rainbow, #8 needles. Yarn purchased on clearance for $2.00 a skein has 4.2 oz / 120 g. Perfect for a summer onesie here in the USA.
> Back on the bottom, front on top.


Lovely colours makes me think of summer and a bargain buy too perfect


----------



## linny

Did I miss something? Should I make a back piece now?


----------



## linny

Did I miss something? Should I make a back piece now?


----------



## tygereye

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for posting a picture Fan was beginning to think I was talking to myself ????its looking good so far , the curling will be gone when you add the leg part on


This is good to read as mine also was curling a lot.


----------



## tygereye

Swedenme said:


> Lovely colours makes me think of summer and a bargain buy too perfect


Me too thanks! that is why I thought of it immediately for this kal. Also I knew I had 3 skeins and may get 2-3 out of it. I am always on the look out for bargain yarn as I love to knit.


----------



## Swedenme

linny said:


> Did I miss something? Should I make a back piece now?


Part 2 of the pattern is on page 8 and tomorrow morning I will post part 3


----------



## jeanbess

I would like to join i have so much yarn i would like to use can you tell me what number is do o4r wraps per inch that is how i have them stored thank you for doing this


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:



> Me too thanks! that is why I thought of it immediately for this kal. Also I knew I had 3 skeins and may get 2-3 out of it. I am always on the look out for bargain yarn as I love to knit.


I love to knit too , cant believe its been 5 years since I decided to learn seems like I've been knitting forever ,


----------



## Swedenme

jeanbess said:


> I would like to join i have so much yarn i would like to use can you tell me what number is do o4r wraps per inch that is how i have them stored thank you for doing this


So sorry I cannot help you with this question , maybe someone with more technical knowledge than me will see your question and help you


----------



## Fan

Just popped into pharmacy and talked with recipient of onesie, she loves purple so I am doing the main parts in cream and have some cute wee purple buttons which will go very well with it.


----------



## nanna caz

Just another question Sonja. When you post today's part of the pattern ; I think it will be when you join the front & the back together & then continue in the round, but as I don't Knit in the round could you also give instructions for the front/ back to knit separately( flat) & seam when it's finished? Thank you.


----------



## Fan

nanna caz said:


> Just another question Sonja. When you post today's part of the pattern ; I think it will be when you join the front & the back together & then continue in the round, but as I don't Knit in the round could you also give instructions for the front/ back to knit separately( flat) & seam when it's finished? Thank you.


That is how I am doing it so should be easy enough to do in two parts I think and seam up each side, looking at photos.


----------



## hazelroselooms

You should try knitting in the round, it is so much easier, faster, and no seaming to do.  jmho

Here's mine so far. Finished the front and will have the back done in a bit. I've started a cropped sweater to go with o give me something to knit while Sophia is abed at night. ;-) I'm planning the heart design, too.
Fun!


----------



## alinoca

Here's mine


----------



## linny

Thanks! Don’t know how I missed that. All caught up and on track. This is for grandson due in July. Using some mystery mill end yarn in my embarrassingly huge stash.


----------



## midwifebetsy

jeanbess said:



> I would like to join i have so much yarn i would like to use can you tell me what number is do o4r wraps per inch that is how i have them stored thank you for doing this


DK yarn is 11 wraps per inch, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## charlie

When do you start knitting in the round? Do you join the back and the front and then you knit in the round. You only knit in the round you do not purl is that right ?


----------



## hazelroselooms

Yes, just knit in the round unless your pattern calls for a purl. I am assuming the next instruction in the morning will tell us when to join, but I'm guessing that will be the next step. I'm waiting in case there is some special method.


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> You should try knitting in the round, it is so much easier, faster, and no seaming to do.  jmho
> 
> Here's mine so far. Finished the front and will have the back done in a bit. I've started a cropped sweater to go with o give me something to knit while Sophia is abed at night. ;-) I'm planning the heart design, too.
> Fun!


More gorgeous colours I have a serious case of yarn envy ☺


----------



## Swedenme

charlie said:


> When do you start knitting in the round? Do you join the back and the front and then you knit in the round. You only knit in the round you do not purl is that right ?


Today you start knitting in the round or you can knit flat its your choice


----------



## Swedenme

Morning Ladies time for the next part of your onesie 

Once you have knit a front part and a back part its time to knit the body part if you are knitting in the round put all your stitches onto one circular needle so that should be 120 stiches on your needle 
Join in the round and knit the body part in stocking stitch plus your pattern panel till your work measures 5 and a half inches ( roughly 42 rounds ) from were you joined in the round 
If you would like the onesie slightly longer now is the time to do it 
Remember to keep knitting your pattern stitch up the front part and the rest of the body should be in stocking stitch 
If you have chosen one of the pattern stitches I have given remember to change the purl row to a knit row


----------



## Swedenme

If you are knitting your onesie on straight needles just simply keep knitting in stocking stitch plus your pattern panel till your work measures 5 and a half inches (42 rows)from were you finished the increases


----------



## Fan

Thank you will get busy on it probably tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme

The Parasol stitch I have used for the front of my onesie 

Row 1 k1, yo, k1, (p3 k1)×4, yo, k2
Row 2 and all even rows purl (change to knit in the round )
Row 3 k2, yo, k1, (p3, k1)×4, yo, k3
Row 5 k3, yo, k1, (p3,k1 )×4, yo, k4
Row 7 k4, yo, k1,(p2tog, p1, k1)×4, yo, k5
Row 9 k5, yo, k1, (p2tog, k1 )×4, yo, k6
Row 11 k6, yo k1, (s2kp,k1)×2 , yo, k7
Row 12 purl change to knit in the round

S2kp= slip 2 sts as if to k2tog , k1 and pass the 2 slipped sts one at a time over the knit stitch


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> The Parasol stitch I have used for the front of my onesie
> 
> Row 1 k1, yo, k1, (p3 k1)×4, yo, k2
> Row 2 and all even rows purl (change to knit in the round )
> Row 3 k2, yo, k1, (p3, k1)×4, yo, k3
> Row 5 k3, yo, k1, (p3,k1 )×4, yo, k4
> Row 7 k4, yo, k1,(p2tog, p1, k1)×4, yo, k5
> Row 9 k5, yo, k1, (p2tog, k1 )×4, yo, k6
> Row 11 k6, yo k1, (s2kp,k1)×2 , yo, k7
> Row 12 purl change to knit in the round
> 
> S2kp= slip 2 sts as if to k2tog , k1 and pass the 2 slipped sts one at a time over the knit stitch


Sonja, this stitch is so pretty. Thanks for another great idea!


----------



## checht

Joined in the round and working on the 5”
Yesterday my husband says his friend had a baby boy and asks if I would make something, perfect timing.


----------



## samlavender

Just figured how to set this as a watched topic, so I'm all in!


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Sonja, this stitch is so pretty. Thanks for another great idea!


You are welcome Sally ????


----------



## Swedenme

checht said:


> Joined in the round and working on the 5"
> Yesterday my husband says his friend had a baby boy and asks if I would make something, perfect timing.


Its looking great , nice colour for a little boy too ,
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

samlavender said:


> Just figured how to set this as a watched topic, so I'm all in!


Glad you could join us looking forward to seeing what you make 
Sonja


----------



## tygereye

Swedenme said:


> I love to knit too , cant believe its been 5 years since I decided to learn seems like I've been knitting forever ,


Oh this made me just smile.. I learned to knit in my 20's with a neighbor. I am still learning new ways and patterns.


----------



## SallyJ

checht said:


> Joined in the round and working on the 5"
> Yesterday my husband says his friend had a baby boy and asks if I would make something, perfect timing.


Very cute and such perfect timing!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Swedenme said:


> Glad you could join us looking forward to seeing what you make
> Sonja


Sonja, I like your new avatar, really cute.


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> Sonja, I like your new avatar, really cute.


Thank you , I made it 4 year ago when I was learning to knit , I've put it as my avatar because I would like to try to make it again if I find some nice yarn and more importantly remember what I did ????


----------



## kehinkle

kehinkle said:


> Just finished the back. Had to restart the front as I messed up on the pattern. Also, I had stopped at row 18 as I didnât read the last sentence. ð¤­


Don't know why autocorrect did that.

Bernat


----------



## tygereye

Disaster struck but was quickly resolved. The curl resulted in an ugly twist which thankfully I found on the first row working in the round. Quickly grabbed 4 clothespins and attached them to straighten that dang curl long enough to join and then left them on for the first 2 rows. The spring loaded clothespins were just enough weight to straighten without distorting the stitches. Will be curious to see if you all have other ways of handling this problem with your yarn.


----------



## Maryanneed

Lovin’ working on this....


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:


> Disaster struck but was quickly resolved. The curl resulted in an ugly twist which thankfully I found on the first row working in the round. Quickly grabbed 4 clothespins and attached them to straighten that dang curl long enough to join and then left them on for the first 2 rows. The spring loaded clothespins were just enough weight to straighten without distorting the stitches. Will be curious to see if you all have other ways of handling this problem with your yarn.


Thats a good idea , ????


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Lovin' working on this....


Oh oh my yarn envy is really getting out of control , how lucky are you to have that yarn , its knitting up beautiful


----------



## SallyJ

Maryanneed said:


> Lovin' working on this....


This yarn is so pretty!


----------



## eneira12

I love these examples and want to make one as well.
Many thanks ~


----------



## nanna caz

Oh wow! Everyone's work is beautiful! I'm so way behind & im too embarrassed to send in pictures. But I will when I've done more.


----------



## alinoca

I love it. Next one will have this pattern. Thanks


----------



## Maryanneed

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh my yarn envy is really getting out of control , how lucky are you to have that yarn , its knitting up beautiful


Just some yarn from my stash...sure hope I have enough to finish it!


----------



## Bobglory

Done with the first section.


----------



## Bobglory

Done with the first section.


----------



## Swedenme

nanna caz said:


> Oh wow! Everyone's work is beautiful! I'm so way behind & im too embarrassed to send in pictures. But I will when I've done more.


Never be embarassed of your work , if you are happy with it that is all that matters , there is no rush just go at your own pace , enjoy your knitting ????


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Just some yarn from my stash...sure hope I have enough to finish it!


If you had 100 g or a little less you will definitely have enough , I usually have about 40 g left once finished


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> Done with the first section.


Looking good , I'm interested to see more of the stitch pattern you are using


----------



## Swedenme

Morning ladies time for next part of onesie , need to have your thinking head on for this part as you have to remember your decreases and keep your stitch pattern going , its really not too hard 

The onesie is knit flat again now as we seperate the back from the front to do the decreases 
So with the front part facing knit across the front of your onesie (60 sts ) , working a right side of your pattern , put the back 60sts on a stitch holder turn work , you now have the purl side facing you 

Row 1 k6 , purl to the last 6sts knit these 6 sts 
Row 2 k6 , sl1, k1, psso , knit to last 8sts, k2tog, k6 
Row 3 k6 , purl to last 6 sts knit 6 
Repeat rows 2 and 3 till you have 40 sts left on your needle 

This takes 20 rows to complete so for you who are knitting a stitch pattern up the front you need to make a decision on were you want to finish your pattern , I would stop when I haven't got enough rows to complete another full repeat of the stitch pattern 

Once you have finished your decreases its time to make another decision , you can either knit the straps and sew them down or you can make the straps longer and attach with buttons 
Here is how to do both options 

No buttons straps 
#Once you have finished your decreases knit 10 rows 
Next row k9sts and put on st holder , cast off 22 sts which leaves you 9sts , knit these 9 sts in garter st till strap measures 4 and a half inches (40 rows) cast off and repeat for other strap 


With Buttons 
After you have finished your decreases knit 6 rows 
Row 7 buttonhole row k3, k2tog, yo, knit to last 5 sts yo, k2tog, k3 
Knit 3 more rows and cast off 

Now for the back 
Repeat exactly what you did for the front for the decreases 

No buttons 
Once you have finished the decreases knit 10 rows , cast off and attach the straps to the back 

Buttons 
Once you have finished the decreases follow the No buttons staps instructions from # to # 
Knit these 9 sts in garter stitch tillthe strap measures 6 inches (60 rows) cast off this is just my preference you can knit the straps longer or a little shorter if you want 
Repeat for other strap 

A lot to be getting on with , enjoy your knitting , you are nearly there


----------



## cerdeirocas

It´s lovely!


----------



## cerdeirocas

It´s lovely!


----------



## SallyJ

The snowman is just too cute!


----------



## tygereye

checht said:


> Joined in the round and working on the 5"
> Yesterday my husband says his friend had a baby boy and asks if I would make something, perfect timing.


Can you share the stitch you are using for the center? Its interesting for sure!


----------



## Bobglory

Swedenme said:


> Looking good , I'm interested to see more of the stitch pattern you are using


It's the Crests stitch.

Row 1 (RS): Knit across.
Row 2 and all WS rows: Purl across.
Row 3: K1, *slip the next 2 sts onto cable needle and hold in back, k1, k2 from cable needle; repeat from the * across, ending with k1.
Row 5: K1, *slip the next st onto cable needle and hold in front, k2, k1 from cable needle; repeat from*
Row 6: Purl across.


----------



## Maryanneed

I found it helps to put a marker where the pattern begins...


----------



## Maryanneed

I found it helps to put a marker where the pattern begins...

Oops, it printed twice.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> The snowman is just too cute!


Thank you Sally , it was a fun knit


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> It's the Crests stitch.
> 
> Row 1 (RS): Knit across.
> Row 2 and all WS rows: Purl across.
> Row 3: K1, *slip the next 2 sts onto cable needle and hold in back, k1, k2 from cable needle; repeat from the * across, ending with k1.
> Row 5: K1, *slip the next st onto cable needle and hold in front, k2, k1 from cable needle; repeat from*
> Row 6: Purl across.


That is a nice stitch ,


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> I found it helps to put a marker where the pattern begins...


I used 2 one at the beginning of the pattern and one at the end , then I knew exactly when the stitch panel started and finished


----------



## TexasKnitem

Thank You!


Bobglory said:


> It's the Crests stitch.
> 
> Row 1 (RS): Knit across.
> Row 2 and all WS rows: Purl across.
> Row 3: K1, *slip the next 2 sts onto cable needle and hold in back, k1, k2 from cable needle; repeat from the * across, ending with k1.
> Row 5: K1, *slip the next st onto cable needle and hold in front, k2, k1 from cable needle; repeat from*
> Row 6: Purl across.


----------



## midwifebetsy

I haven't yet finished yesterday's assignment, but I wanted to post a picture! I started with navy blue, and so I figured to do a contrasting stripe, instead of a pattern, but then I thought about doing a slipped stitch pattern, so here is what I have so far! This pattern has no name, but is out of a book called The Art of Slip-Stitch Knitting by Goberstein and Merchant-Dest.


----------



## Swedenme

midwifebetsy said:


> I haven't yet finished yesterday's assignment, but I wanted to post a picture! I started with navy blue, and so I figured to do a contrasting stripe, instead of a pattern, but then I thought about doing a slipped stitch pattern, so here is what I have so far! This pattern has no name, but is out of a book called The Art of Slip-Stitch Knitting by Goberstein and Merchant-Dest.


Its looking good so far , the slipped stitch pattern was a good idea


----------



## tygereye

jeanbess said:


> I would like to join i have so much yarn i would like to use can you tell me what number is do o4r wraps per inch that is how i have them stored thank you for doing this


Not sure on the wraps but I am using a sport weight 3 for mine Jeanbess. The guage for me is 5.5 sts per inch which would I think equal 10 wraps per inch. I just checked as I started the 2nd ball for the back section. The yarn is Bernat Softee Baby 
Colors that I am using. I do so wish there was a universal measurement for yarn that everyone could understand!!


----------



## tygereye

Wow love that idea! thanks for the picture.


----------



## checht

tygereye said:


> Can you share the stitch you are using for the center? Its interesting for sure!


Absolutely! It's a 4 row repeat over 18 stitches. I left one knit stitch at each end of the 20 cast on.

Row 1: p2, 4sts right leaning cable, p2, yo, ssk, p2, 4sts left leaning cable, p2

Row 2: knit the knits and purl the purls

Row 3: p2, k4, p2, k2tog, yo, p2, k4, p2

Row 4: knit the knits and purl the purls


----------



## linny

Iâm going to fall behind for a few days. Late spring freezing, snowy weather spurred me to pull out those cakes of thick blanket yarn that were on sale a few weeks ago and start converting them into a squishy couch blanket. Still cold and over 2/3 done. Iâll catch up.


----------



## Swedenme

linny said:


> Iâm going to fall behind for a few days. Late spring freezing, snowy weather spurred me to pull out those cakes of thick blanket yarn that were on sale a few weeks ago and start converting them into a squishy couch blanket. Still cold and over 2/3 done. Iâll catch up.


That looks like a nice warm cosy blanket shame about the cold weather , here in North Yorkshire we have been having lovely warm sunny days


----------



## lil rayma

OK. I am ready for the next step, which I am assuming is the ribbing around the legs. Really loved doing it thus far. You are a great KALer. LOL


----------



## Maryanneed

I had to go down to the pond to do some frogging...rip it, rip it. I’m back on track and finished today's assignment.


----------



## tat'sgran

Cute. Sometimes a trip to the pond is refreshing and well worth the trip. Need I tell you how many times I made that trip when designing the new shoes I just posted?? lol xo wendy


----------



## nanna caz

Maryanneed said:


> I had to go down to the pond to do some frogging...rip it, rip it. I'm back on track and finished today's assignment.


Beautiful!


----------



## hazelroselooms

I'm wondering if I'm going to need to join you in the pond. Mine looks rather large. Been awhile since I've held a baby but laid flat mine measures 11 1/2 inches where I joined the front and back. Looks more like it would fit a 6 year old! But I know baby butts are large with the diaper but just wondering if I am in the ball park with this?


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> I had to go down to the pond to do some frogging...rip it, rip it. I'm back on track and finished today's assignment.


 Glad to see you got back on track its beautiful ,


----------



## Fan

Waaa! In the frog pond also, dropped stitches and mucked it up so pulled it undone and started the back piece again, at least have the front completed so not too far behind.


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> I'm wondering if I'm going to need to join you in the pond. Mine looks rather large. Been awhile since I've held a baby but laid flat mine measures 11 1/2 inches where I joined the front and back. Looks more like it would fit a 6 year old! But I know baby butts are large with the diaper but just wondering if I am in the ball park with this?


Seems rather large , mine meaures 9 1/2 from were it was joined in the round to casting of the front , it measures 12 1/2 from crotch to top and measures 14 1/2 from crotch to shoulder 
19" chest


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Waaa! In the frog pond also, dropped stitches and mucked it up so pulled it undone and started the back piece again, at least have the front completed so not too far behind.


Sorry to hear that Fan but glad to hear you are also back on track


----------



## Swedenme

Hooray its the last part and an easy finish too 
For those who are knitting this onesie flat you need to sew both part together before adding the leg part 

Pick up 64 sts round the leg 
It doesnt matter if you get a couple more or less as you can always decrease or increase on the first row I usually end up with a few more 
I prefer k1, p1 rib basically because I cannot count to 2???? , I always end up frogging if I do 2x2 rib but its your choice as long as you do 5 rows with a button hole on row 3 so k1, p1 rib will go like this 

Row 1 and 2 k1, p1
Row 3 k1, p1 with a buttonhole the same end as the buttonholes of the front part 
Row 4 and 5 k1, p1 
Cast off 
Weave all your ends in add buttons and you have one beautiful little onesie which will multiply into a few more I'm sure


----------



## nanna caz

Swedenme said:


> Hooray its the last part and an easy finish too
> For those who are knitting this onesie flat you need to sew both part together before adding the leg part
> 
> Pick up 64 sts round the leg
> It doesnt matter if you get a couple more or less as you can always decrease or increase on the first row I usually end up with a few more
> I prefer k1, p1 rib basically because I cannot count to 2ð , I always end up frogging if I do 2x2 rib but its your choice as long as you do 5 rows with a button hole on row 3 so k1, p1 rib will go like this
> 
> Row 1 and 2 k1, p1
> Row 3 k1, p1 with a buttonhole the same end as the buttonholes of the front part
> Row 4 and 5 k1, p1
> Cast off
> Weave all your ends in add buttons and you have one beautiful little onesie which will multiply into a few more I'm sure


Your onesie looks fantastic! As I'm knitting mine on straight needles I've only done the front. Then I looked for another ball of the yarn BUT what I thought was the same is very different. I'm thinking of doing the back in white. Opinions please. These 3 part balls is all I have left.


----------



## Swedenme

nanna caz said:


> Your onesie looks fantastic! As I'm knitting mine on straight needles I've only done the front. Then I looked for another ball of the yarn BUT what I thought was the same is very different. I'm thinking of doing the back in white. Opinions please. These 3 part balls is all I have left.


Weigh the balls you have left if you have about 40 g you have definitely got enough to do the back , I started with a 100g ball and have about 40g left after finishing the onesie so going to make a pair of booties , if you dont think you have enough , why not use what you have for the back and use the pink that you used for your heart to do the straps and legs


----------



## nanna caz

I weighed the front. About 30g. The 3 part balls I have leftover weighs only 13 g. But I will re weigh them.


----------



## Swedenme

nanna caz said:


> I weighed the front. About 30g. The 3 part balls I have leftover weighs only 13 g. But I will re weigh them.


Darn they looked bigger than that in the picture , what about pink for the back


----------



## nanna caz

Swedenme said:


> Darn they looked bigger than that in the picture , what about pink for the back


I think the pink is thinner. And there's not much of it either. ????


----------



## Swedenme

nanna caz said:


> I think the pink is thinner. And there's not much of it either. ????


You sound like me , my husband has severe heart failure so its a tight budget here and I'm forever running out of yarn or knitting faster to make it last ????, on the plus side having no spare money was one of the reasons I started making my own patterns and I found I really enjoy thinking up new ideas and knitting them , so as long as I've got yarn I'm happy ????


----------



## nanna caz

Swedenme said:


> You sound like me , my husband has severe heart failure so its a tight budget here and I'm forever running out of yarn or knitting faster to make it last ????, on the plus side having no spare money was one of the reasons I started making my own patterns and I found I really enjoy thinking up new ideas and knitting them , so as long as I've got yarn I'm happy ????


I'll look through my stash a little better tonight. I have found a ball of white. Maybe I'll find some pink too.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Swedenme said:


> You sound like me , my husband has severe heart failure so its a tight budget here and I'm forever running out of yarn or knitting faster to make it last ????, on the plus side having no spare money was one of the reasons I started making my own patterns and I found I really enjoy thinking up new ideas and knitting them , so as long as I've got yarn I'm happy ????


Sonja, your patterns and needle work are beautiful, the onesie finished up perfectly. Have you considered selling your patterns?, I know there would be many interested customers . Looking forward to finishing my onesie this weekend. Will post pic when done.

I hope your DH is doing well and my best regards to you both. Thank you so much for the KAL.


----------



## checht

Swedenme said:


> Hooray its the last part and an easy finish too
> For those who are knitting this onesie flat you need to sew both part together before adding the leg part
> 
> Pick up 64 sts round the leg
> It doesnt matter if you get a couple more or less as you can always decrease or increase on the first row I usually end up with a few more
> I prefer k1, p1 rib basically because I cannot count to 2???? , I always end up frogging if I do 2x2 rib but its your choice as long as you do 5 rows with a button hole on row 3 so k1, p1 rib will go like this
> 
> Row 1 and 2 k1, p1
> Row 3 k1, p1 with a buttonhole the same end as the buttonholes of the front part
> Row 4 and 5 k1, p1
> Cast off
> Weave all your ends in add buttons and you have one beautiful little onesie which will multiply into a few more I'm sure


How many stitches from the end do the button hole


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> Sonja, your patterns and needle work are beautiful, the onesie finished up perfectly. Have you considered selling your patterns?, I know there would be many interested customers . Looking forward to finishing my onesie this weekend. Will post pic when done.
> 
> I hope your DH is doing well and my best regards to you both. Thank you so much for the KAL.


Thank you , I dont think I'm technical enough to actual sell patterns , quite happy making my own ideas and sharing ,I do sell the outfits I knit and donate the money between the hospice and nurses charity that helped look after my son . I've been lucky enough to have recieved gifts of yarn and needles from some wonderful kpers so this is my way of giving back or paying it forward ????


----------



## Swedenme

checht said:


> How many stitches from the end do the button hole


I knit 2 , yo, k2tog on one leg and do the opposite on the other leg , so knit to the last 4sts and k2tog, yo, k2


----------



## midwifebetsy

Working away over here! I've got 1.5 inches to do yet before the decrease. But I have to say thank you so much, Sonja!!!! It's a very sweet onesie!


----------



## tygereye

linny said:


> IÃ¢ÂÂm going to fall behind for a few days. Late spring freezing, snowy weather spurred me to pull out those cakes of thick blanket yarn that were on sale a few weeks ago and start converting them into a squishy couch blanket. Still cold and over 2/3 done. IÃ¢ÂÂll catch up.


Oh you brought back winter to me! Spent the winter learning the 10 stitch blanket this particular day it was below 0 temp and -41 windchill. When I finished it 77x77 and fits our bed perfectly for upcoming winters!


----------



## hazelroselooms

Swedenme said:


> Seems rather large , mine meaures 9 1/2 from were it was joined in the round to casting of the front , it measures 12 1/2 from crotch to top and measures 14 1/2 from crotch to shoulder
> 19" chest


So I'll have to decide if forge on or start over with a smaller needle. :-(


----------



## Swedenme

midwifebetsy said:


> Working away over here! I've got 1.5 inches to do yet before the decrease. But I have to say thank you so much, Sonja!!!! It's a very sweet onesie!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> So I'll have to decide if forge on or start over with a smaller needle. :-(


It could be the next size up or depending how wide it is just frog back a couple of inches on the length


----------



## tygereye

nanna caz said:


> Your onesie looks fantastic! As I'm knitting mine on straight needles I've only done the front. Then I looked for another ball of the yarn BUT what I thought was the same is very different. I'm thinking of doing the back in white. Opinions please. These 3 part balls is all I have left.


Oh I think the back in white with your heart in the base of the front would be very cute! I am all for using up yarn. I worked hats til I didn't want to make another last summer to weed out the single skeins and partials in my stash. I think with the sport yarns I now have a great project to do the same thank you Sonja!


----------



## Maryanneed

Swedenme said:


> I knit 2 , yo, k2tog on one and do the opposite on the other , so knit to the last 4sts and k2tog, yo, k2


Buttonhole goes on just one end, right?


----------



## tygereye

I too will finish up the onesie this weekend. Have to errands today and tomorrow finish up planting the garden and flowers outside. 
Sonja this has been a blast! Thank you for your easy to understand instructions and pictures on the pattern. Amazing to me how they are created and I have knitted for a long time. Will post a picture when its done.


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Buttonhole goes on just one end, right?


Yes , one end on one leg and one end on the other leg


----------



## SallyJ

I'm a little behind but should catch up soon. I sure would love to see a baby in this onesie. Anyone have pictures?


----------



## Maryanneed

Whew! I had just enough yarn. Had me nervous there for a bit. I enjoyed this KAL ... even my side trip to the pond...I surprised Wendy skinny dipping there! (ha)
Thanks, Sonja, for sharing your design and time with this KAL. Your knitting is superb. Each of the onesies knit beautifully...Inspiring me to make mine. Again, thanks.


----------



## TxCynDoll

I have never done a KAL, so this is my first...I started yesterday and then electric went out for hours, came back on for a few minutes and out again until late evening...I'm using 3.5 and Mandala Sparkle by Lion Brand. I have my 60sts on my needle and doing the Parasol stitch. I know that I don't do the in the round yet at row 12, but is this where I leave this part of my work on a stitch holder and start the back? I'm confused on this part. I would have to cut yarn and place on holder to move on to the next step?


----------



## TxCynDoll

Sonja, I want to thank you for doing this, it has help me get back to what I love... I haven't knitted since my heart attack almost three years ago. I too have heart failure and go for another echogram next month. My doctor is concern as meds haven't helped much. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your husband as I know what you are dealing with. Again thank you for this... I am going to start the other one you started when I am done with this onesie. Have a Blessed day


----------



## UteWhite1128

Maryanneed said:


> Whew! I had just enough yarn. Had me nervous there for a bit. I enjoyed this KAL ... even my side trip to the pond...I surprised Wendy skinny dipping there! (ha)
> Thanks, Sonja, for sharing your design and time with this KAL. Your knitting is superb. Each of the onesies knit beautifully...Inspiring me to make mine. Again, thanks.


Beautiful


----------



## midwifebetsy

Here's what I have so far. I know that this color combination is not a favorite, but it pleases me. The rest will be solid navy.


----------



## TxCynDoll

midwifebetsy said:


> Here's what I have so far. I know that this color combination is not a favorite, but it pleases me. The rest will be solid navy.


I think it's so cool and different. I love it. Beautiful job and can't wait to see it finished...


----------



## Swedenme

TxCynDoll said:


> I have never done a KAL, so this is my first...I started yesterday and then electric went out for hours, came back on for a few minutes and out again until late evening...I'm using 3.5 and Mandala Sparkle by Lion Brand. I have my 60sts on my needle and doing the Parasol stitch. I know that I don't do the in the round yet at row 12, but is this where I leave this part of my work on a stitch holder and start the back? I'm confused on this part. I would have to cut yarn and place on holder to move on to the next step?


Yes you have to leave this part of your work if you are going to join in the round and start the back part , then when you have 60 sts on both the front and back you join in the round


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:


> Oh I think the back in white with your heart in the base of the front would be very cute! I am all for using up yarn. I worked hats til I didn't want to make another last summer to weed out the single skeins and partials in my stash. I think with the sport yarns I now have a great project to do the same thank you Sonja!


You are welcome and I look forward to seeing a picture


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Whew! I had just enough yarn. Had me nervous there for a bit. I enjoyed this KAL ... even my side trip to the pond...I surprised Wendy skinny dipping there! (ha)
> Thanks, Sonja, for sharing your design and time with this KAL. Your knitting is superb. Each of the onesies knit beautifully...Inspiring me to make mine. Again, thanks.


You are welcome , glad you made it ????


----------



## lil rayma

I just posted a picture of my onesie in Pictures, because I just do not know how to attach a picture here. Sorry, but I don't see where is says to Add Attachment. Anyway, thanks again Swedenme for a fun KAL.


----------



## midwifebetsy

Maryanneed said:


> Whew! I had just enough yarn. Had me nervous there for a bit. I enjoyed this KAL ... even my side trip to the pond...I surprised Wendy skinny dipping there! (ha)
> Thanks, Sonja, for sharing your design and time with this KAL. Your knitting is superb. Each of the onesies knit beautifully...Inspiring me to make mine. Again, thanks.


Your onesie is so cute! ????


----------



## midwifebetsy

lil rayma said:


> I just posted a picture of my onesie in Pictures, because I just do not know how to attach a picture here. Sorry, but I don't see where is says to Add Attachment. Anyway, thanks again Swedenme for a fun KAL.


I figured out that to post a picture, you have to go back to the original post and click on reply. Then it will allow you to attach a picture! Try again! We want to see your onesie!


----------



## Swedenme

TxCynDoll said:


> Sonja, I want to thank you for doing this, it has help me get back to what I love... I haven't knitted since my heart attack almost three years ago. I too have heart failure and go for another echogram next month. My doctor is concern as meds haven't helped much. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your husband as I know what you are dealing with. Again thank you for this... I am going to start the other one you started when I am done with this onesie. Have a Blessed day


Do hope the doctors can sort out some more meds that will help you , hoping the knitting will help too ,both knitalongs will stay open so any questions just ask


----------



## Swedenme

midwifebetsy said:


> Here's what I have so far. I know that this color combination is not a favorite, but it pleases me. The rest will be solid navy.


I like it , think the stitch pattern is great and as long as you like it thats all that matters ????


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> I just posted a picture of my onesie in Pictures, because I just do not know how to attach a picture here. Sorry, but I don't see where is says to Add Attachment. Anyway, thanks again Swedenme for a fun KAL.


Just click on quote reply and you can add a picture


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme said:


> Just click on quote reply and you can add a picture


Thanks for the help. Here is my onesie. No buttons yet. Finished with a crocheted appliqued, which is a favorite thing for me to do. Hope you like it. I am looking forward to another of your KAL'S, if you choose to do one again.


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Thanks for the help. Here is my onesie. No buttons yet. Finished with a crocheted appliqued, which is a favorite thing for me to do. Hope you like it. I am looking forward to another of your KAL'S, if you choose to do one again.


Its lovely , I went and took a look at your topic , glad you showed it here too ????
You can find my other knitalong here 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html and I'm sure I'll do another one just not sure what to choose


----------



## hazelroselooms

You have to reply using the blue link above, rather than the quick reply that comes up.


----------



## lil rayma

hazelroselooms said:


> You have to reply using the blue link above, rather than the quick reply that comes up.


Thank you. I think I've finally got it.


----------



## schizo12901

Thank you,

Just discovered this thread. Will sort out yarn and begin.
4 month old granddaughter, so perfect timing!


----------



## Maryanneed

lil rayma said:


> Thanks for the help. Here is my onesie. No buttons yet. Finished with a crocheted appliqued, which is a favorite thing for me to do. Hope you like it. I am looking forward to another of your KAL'S, if you choose to do one again.


Sooo cute. Yellow buttons would look nice. Did you use so 6 needles? Very nicely knit.


----------



## lil rayma

Maryanneed said:


> Sooo cute. Yellow buttons would look nice. Did you use so 6 needles? Very nicely knit.


Thank you. Yes, I used size 6 needles.


----------



## Swedenme

schizo12901 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Just discovered this thread. Will sort out yarn and begin.
> 4 month old granddaughter, so perfect timing!


Welcome , any questions just ask , I made a slight mistake in the first part on page 1 and was to late to correct so please go to page 3 for the correct instructions the beginning


----------



## tygereye

midwifebetsy said:


> Here's what I have so far. I know that this color combination is not a favorite, but it pleases me. The rest will be solid navy.


Oh just so you know I love your colors and design using the 2 colors!!! Just gets my creativity going on the next one to do !!! 
I do admit I am partial to veriegated yarns which sometimes limits the stitches but to add a corresponding or contradicting .. oh that could fun and challenging!


----------



## alinoca

Sonja thanks for sharing your talents with us. I wish that I lived closer so that I could share my yarn stash with you. But might spend a month or so in UK in the future so who knows. I want to knit a top down christening gown so maybe you can come up with a kal.


----------



## NanaAnnM

Mine also looks big, but also finished so no frogging. Sonja, what was your gauge? I used DO Yarn and 6 needles. Think I will go down to 5 next time. I will try to post pic soon.


----------



## nanna caz

Maryanneed said:


> Whew! I had just enough yarn. Had me nervous there for a bit. I enjoyed this KAL ... even my side trip to the pond...I surprised Wendy skinny dipping there! (ha)
> Thanks, Sonja, for sharing your design and time with this KAL. Your knitting is superb. Each of the onesies knit beautifully...Inspiring me to make mine. Again, thanks.


Beautiful! So cute. Hope mine turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## nanna caz

lil rayma said:


> Thanks for the help. Here is my onesie. No buttons yet. Finished with a crocheted appliqued, which is a favorite thing for me to do. Hope you like it. I am looking forward to another of your KAL'S, if you choose to do one again.


Cute as!


----------



## didot

Mine seemed very wide as well. ??


----------



## nanna caz

didot said:


> Mine seemed very wide as well. ??


So far so does mine. It night look better when it's all finished.


----------



## TxCynDoll

lil rayma said:


> I just posted a picture of my onesie in Pictures, because I just do not know how to attach a picture here. Sorry, but I don't see where is says to Add Attachment. Anyway, thanks again Swedenme for a fun KAL.


If you did quick reply you won't see it...you have to go up to reply to post... hope that helps...


----------



## lil rayma

TxCynDoll said:


> If you did quick reply you won't see it...you have to go up to reply to post... hope that helps...


Thank you.


----------



## nanna caz

tygereye said:


> Oh I think the back in white with your heart in the base of the front would be very cute! I am all for using up yarn. I worked hats til I didn't want to make another last summer to weed out the single skeins and partials in my stash. I think with the sport yarns I now have a great project to do the same thank you Sonja!


Thank you. I looked at my stash last night & found a white ball. Looked ok , so started knitting the back. When I looked at in daylight this morning the white is more of a creamy white rather than a white white. Disappointed. So dug deeper into my stash & found another ball of white which looks whiter than the other. So looks like I'm going down to the frog pond & start the back again.


----------



## Pearls Girls

I've done page 3 & 8 hope that I can find next part. How does one do the shells like you did on the pink (I think)? I am using "tidal" color of Red heart, Boutique, Unforgettable with Number 6 needles. I also did page 3 in Red Heart, Ombre, in Scuba color, on size 8 needles. I think the stitches looked too big.


----------



## Pearls Girls

I found it and am Happy to have done 1st KAL and working on 2nd. See you at the tea party. Thank you so much, it was easy to follow and a small project so easy to complete, except for getting out for buttons for 1st one.


----------



## Pearls Girls

midwifebetsy said:


> Here's what I have so far. I know that this color combination is not a favorite, but it pleases me. The rest will be solid navy.


I love the color pattern. It almost looks like a plaid knit in.


----------



## Swedenme

alinoca said:


> Sonja thanks for sharing your talents with us. I wish that I lived closer so that I could share my yarn stash with you. But might spend a month or so in UK in the future so who knows. I want to knit a top down christening gown so maybe you can come up with a kal.


You are welcome , lol I've never knit a christening gown so dont think that will become a kal , I have got an idea for a little pinafore /sleeveless dress that I'm going to try maybe that if it works out or a top down onesie already made that a couple of times I'll look it up and refresh my memory think that might be a good one to do next


----------



## Swedenme

NanaAnnM said:


> Mine also looks big, but also finished so no frogging. Sonja, what was your gauge? I used DO Yarn and 6 needles. Think I will go down to 5 next time. I will try to post pic soon.


I used 4mm (size 6 U.S) needles onesie measures 19" chest , 9 1/2" from were joined in the round to cast , 12 1/2" from crotch to cast off and 14 1/2 from crotch to shoulder , I did use size 3.5 needles(U.S 4) on the lilac onesie and that turned out smaller , so I think its a good idea to use a size smaller needle if the onesie is turning out big for some knitters


----------



## Swedenme

Pearls Girls said:


> I've done page 3 & 8 hope that I can find next part. How does one do the shells like you did on the pink (I think)? I am using "tidal" color of Red heart, Boutique, Unforgettable with Number 6 needles. I also did page 3 in Red Heart, Ombre, in Scuba color, on size 8 needles. I think the stitches looked too big.


The stitch pattern is on page 13 ,


----------



## Irene Kidney

Here’s my finished article, hope it attaches ok, really enjoyed this project. I think I’d put the elephant a bit higher if I did it again but overall I am pleased with it.


----------



## KraftyHomeStudio

Very cute


----------



## SallyJ

Irene Kidney said:


> Here's my finished article, hope it attaches ok, really enjoyed this project. I think I'd put the elephant a bit higher if I did it again but overall I am pleased with it.


So sweet. Great job.


----------



## Swedenme

Irene Kidney said:


> Here's my finished article, hope it attaches ok, really enjoyed this project. I think I'd put the elephant a bit higher if I did it again but overall I am pleased with it.


Its beautiful Irene , the elephant is lovely , I love doing colourwork ????


----------



## peacefulknitter

Irene Kidney said:


> Here's my finished article, hope it attaches ok, really enjoyed this project. I think I'd put the elephant a bit higher if I did it again but overall I am pleased with it.


I love this elephant and the color combination


----------



## tygereye

oh so cute!! love your elephant. I am now conscious if I see patterns with motifs in them to snag for the onsies of the future!


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:


> oh so cute!! love your elephant. I am now conscious if I see patterns with motifs in them to snag for the onsies of the future!


Or you can go looking for free basic charts / graphs , I've got loads of them downloaded off the internet here are a couple of ideas you can use


----------



## midwifebetsy

Irene Kidney said:


> Here's my finished article, hope it attaches ok, really enjoyed this project. I think I'd put the elephant a bit higher if I did it again but overall I am pleased with it.


SO cute!!!


----------



## bbohlman

I cannot find the next part of this KAL. This says part 2, but it is only the instructions for the beginning of the onsie. Where do I find the next part?


----------



## dollyruel

They are all adorable. Will you be showing the patterns for the baby shoes?? ????????????


----------



## Swedenme

bbohlman said:


> I cannot find the next part of this KAL. This says part 2, but it is only the instructions for the beginning of the onsie. Where do I find the next part?


Sorry the title is slightly deceiving as by part 2, I mean another knitalong , I did one knitalong and this is the second knitalong , the instructions start properly on page 3 and then progress through the following pages as all of us progress with our onesies , you will find the second part on page 8


----------



## Irene Kidney

Thank you for the lovely comments, I loved doing this. Love your bunny one Sally, you have made some lovely designs for this little outfit. I await the next challenge lol.


----------



## Fan

Irene Kidney said:


> Here's my finished article, hope it attaches ok, really enjoyed this project. I think I'd put the elephant a bit higher if I did it again but overall I am pleased with it.


That is lovely well done you.


----------



## kailm

I love you knitalongs, I am making both of them and will post when done but was wondering if you posted the pattern for the dress you showed in the first knitalong. As I have 15 grandkids and only 2 are girls and love the dress. Thank you in advance.


----------



## midwifebetsy

No buttons! I have to buy some, and hope to score some pretty orange ones, but here it is! I found that 2x2 ribbing tends to flare a little bit.


----------



## Swedenme

midwifebetsy said:


> No buttons! I have to buy some, and hope to score some pretty orange ones, but here it is! I found that 2x2 ribbing tends to flare a little bit.


Its lovely , the colours go really well together
I prefer 1x1 rib ,


----------



## Swedenme

My onesie wouldnt be complete without booties to match ????


----------



## schizo12901

schizo12901 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Just discovered this thread. Will sort out yarn and begin.
> 4 month old granddaughter, so perfect timing!


Just joined front and back. Finish one heart.

Thank you for the KAL. I've always wanted to learn how to knit a onsie!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Swedenme said:


> My onesie wouldnt be complete without booties to match ????


I love the booties, you used the same pattern as on onesie, very creative. You are a natural talent.


----------



## SallyJ

midwifebetsy said:


> No buttons! I have to buy some, and hope to score some pretty orange ones, but here it is! I found that 2x2 ribbing tends to flare a little bit.


Cute!


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> My onesie wouldnt be complete without booties to match ????


I love this set. Adorable.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Thank you so much for doing this KAL with us, Sonja. You are so generous to share your time and talents with us. I'm just working on my onesie and will post as soon as it is finished.


----------



## Fan

A plain and simple version of the KAL. The recipient loves purple so I have used different little purple buttons to contrast the cream.
I am going to make a pair of simple bootees to match it. 
Thank you so much Sonja for this wonderful KAL it has been really great to do and see everyone’s efforts.


----------



## Fan

Here is a close up of the wee purple buttons I have used for onesie. 
They are very good for this project.


----------



## Rowesmary

Buttons 
Once you have finished the decreases follow the No buttons staps instructions from # to # 

Is the second # after knit 10 rows?


----------



## Swedenme

schizo12901 said:


> Just joined front and back. Finish one heart.
> 
> Thank you for the KAL. I've always wanted to learn how to knit a onsie!


You are very welcome , your onesie is looking great


----------



## Swedenme

Rowesmary said:


> Buttons
> Once you have finished the decreases follow the No buttons staps instructions from # to #
> 
> Is the second # after knit 10 rows?


I do not know were the second # went to I did put it in because I checked and double checked

If you are doing buttons you knit the 10 rows , then knit 9 sts and put on st holder , cast off 22 sts and you should have 9 sts left knit these 9 sts in garter stitch till your strap measures 6inches (60 rows ) then repeat for other strap


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> I love the booties, you used the same pattern as on onesie, very creative. You are a natural talent.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> Thank you so much for doing this KAL with us, Sonja. You are so generous to share your time and talents with us. I'm just working on my onesie and will post as soon as it is finished.


You are welcome , any questions just ask


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> A plain and simple version of the KAL. The recipient loves purple so I have used different little purple buttons to contrast the cream.
> I am going to make a pair of simple bootees to match it.
> Thank you so much Sonja for this wonderful KAL it has been really great to do and see everyone's efforts.


You are welcome Fan , onesie looks great love the purple buttons


----------



## KraftyHomeStudio

It's adorable!


----------



## tygereye

midwifebetsy said:


> No buttons! I have to buy some, and hope to score some pretty orange ones, but here it is! I found that 2x2 ribbing tends to flare a little bit.


Oh that is beautiful! I love the colors and how the pattern you choose worked out! Can you share how you did the orange?


----------



## midwifebetsy

tygereye said:


> Oh that is beautiful! I love the colors and how the pattern you choose worked out! Can you share how you did the orange?


I took the pattern from a book called The Art of Slip-Stitch Knitting. If you can get a copy of the book, the chart I used is on page 15, example #3. Slip stitch knitting looks complicated, but it actually only uses one color per row, so it's brilliant and easy! If you can borrow a book from a library, you'll be able to use it for free.


----------



## Annette P.

I would love to try this...Love them....Thank you


----------



## lindaag

I am late to join in but think I will start one!


----------



## Swedenme

lindaag said:


> I am late to join in but think I will start one!


Welcome and just a little comment start the pattern from page 3 as a yo went missing on page 1 
Think we have gremlins in this area as the internet has been playing up for over a week never had that problem before 
I'm beginning to wonder if it has anything to do with the big outdoor Radio 1 music event that is going on not far from me 
There has been workmen there for a couple of weeks now putting together all the stages and electrics


----------



## Bobglory

Done with part 2:


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> Done with part 2:


Now the fun starts and your stitch pattern will begin to show


----------



## Blakjack

Done!
Many thanks to Sonja and everyone


----------



## Fan

Blakjack said:


> Done!
> Many thanks to Sonja and everyone


Wow love it! Well done you.


----------



## kehinkle

Well, I had hoped to finish this weekend but I‘ve messed up twice. Once with count (couldn’t count to 60 apparently) and now I‘ve forgotten the garter stitch on the edges. The count I can blame on having my eyes dilated at the ophthalmologist and two glasses of wine but tonight’s was just not paying attention. Think I’ll go drink some more wine and start again tomorrow. 
Have a good local wine called Bare Butt Beach. Nice mellow white, not too sweet or dry. See you all later. 

I add pictures by clicking on edit, then where it says choose file. 

BTW, all the onesies look great. And I had a lot of compliments on mine at the doctorâs and the car dealership. 
Tata


----------



## Nonasdada

very pretty


----------



## Fan

Just finished these wee bootees to go with my onesie


----------



## Bonnie7591

Blakjack said:


> Done!
> Many thanks to Sonja and everyone[/
> That's great. So many lovely onesies & all so different


----------



## alinoca

Here's mine just need to finish it off. Thanks again Sonja


----------



## Fan

alinoca said:


> Here's mine just need to finish it off. Thanks again Sonja


Ooh lovely water melon colours love it :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme

Blakjack said:


> Done!
> Many thanks to Sonja and everyone


You are welcome Lee , your onesie is great I really like that criss cross stitch


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Well, I had hoped to finish this weekend but I've messed up twice. Once with count (couldn't count to 60 apparently) and now I've forgotten the garter stitch on the edges. The count I can blame on having my eyes dilated at the ophthalmologist and two glasses of wine but tonight's was just not paying attention. Think I'll go drink some more wine and start again tomorrow.
> Have a good local wine called Bare Butt Beach. Nice mellow white, not too sweet or dry. See you all later.
> 
> I add pictures by clicking on edit, then where it says choose file.
> 
> BTW, all the onesies look great. And I had a lot of compliments on mine at the doctorâs and the car dealership.
> Tata


Lol hope you enjoyed the wine Kathy , look forward to seeing pictures when you have finished ????


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Just finished these wee bootees to go with my onesie


They are cute Fan


----------



## Swedenme

alinoca said:


> Here's mine just need to finish it off. Thanks again Sonja


That is really pretty , love the colours you used ,


----------



## nanna caz

alinoca said:


> Here's mine just need to finish it off. Thanks again Sonja


Love the colours


----------



## SallyJ

Blakjack said:


> Done!
> Many thanks to Sonja and everyone


Very cute!


----------



## SallyJ

alinoca said:


> Here's mine just need to finish it off. Thanks again Sonja


I really like the colors in this. Thank you for sharing your picture with us.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Beautiful


----------



## kehinkle

Should I continue or frog? I could crochet an edging on it.

Sonja, I enjoyed the wine. Only problem was there was only enough for a little over a glass. ????


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Should I continue or frog? I could crochet an edging on it.
> 
> Sonja, I enjoyed the wine. Only problem was there was only enough for a little over a glass. ????


Did you forget to knit the 6 sts at the sides when doing the decreases ,sorry I would frog just cannot visualise it with a crochet edge as the 6 st band matches up with the straps


----------



## linny

All done! Thanks so much.


----------



## midwifebetsy

linny said:


> All done! Thanks so much.


Well done! Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

linny said:


> All done! Thanks so much.


So pretty, great colors.


----------



## SallyJ

linny said:


> All done! Thanks so much.


So cute.


----------



## Swedenme

linny said:


> All done! Thanks so much.


Your onesie looks great linny . Lovely colours


----------



## pacer

Sonja I just noticed that you developed some KAL's. It must be rewarding to see others creating these onsies with their own flare. You are an amazing knitter and this is such a neat step forward in sharing your skills. I will need to see if I can squeeze some time to try these out.


----------



## checht

Still need to wash and block but the knitting and sewing is done. Thanks for a fun KAL


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Sonja I just noticed that you developed some KAL's. It must be rewarding to see others creating these onsies with their own flare. You are an amazing knitter and this is such a neat step forward in sharing your skills. I will need to see if I can squeeze some time to try these out.


Thank you Mary , its been fun getting to know some more kpers and seeing all their lovely creations , hope you can squeeze some time into your very busy schedule


----------



## Swedenme

checht said:


> Still need to wash and block but the knitting and sewing is done. Thanks for a fun KAL


You are very welcome , onesie looks great , stitch panel is lovely


----------



## Maryanneed

I enjoyed this KAL...made another onesie!


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> I enjoyed this KAL...made another onesie!


Its lovely ,looks like a pretty shade of denim


----------



## schizo12901

Mine seems to be too big ???? yes it is category 4 yarn not 3 which sk would be. But I thought it would only be a tiny bit bigger. Using 4 mm US size 6 needles 

I’ll have to rethink what I’m doing. 
Hmm can’t seem to find the insert photo link either?


----------



## schizo12901

schizo12901 said:


> Mine seems to be too big  yes it is category 4 yarn not 3 which it should be. But I thought it would only be a tiny bit bigger. Using 4 mm US size 6 needles
> 
> I'll have to rethink what I'm doing.
> Hmm can't seem to find the insert photo link either?


----------



## Swedenme

schizo12901 said:


> Mine seems to be too big ???? yes it is category 4 yarn not 3 which sk would be. But I thought it would only be a tiny bit bigger. Using 4 mm US size 6 needles
> 
> I'll have to rethink what I'm doing.
> Hmm can't seem to find the insert photo link either?


What does it measure across were you joined in the round , mine measures 10 inches for one side


----------



## schizo12901

Swedenme said:


> What does it measure across were you joined in the round , mine measures 10 inches for one side


Thanks for your help.

Mine measures 12" across. Oops


----------



## Maryanneed

Swedenme said:


> What does it measure across were you joined in the round , mine measures 10 inches for one side


I switched to #4 needles on #3yarn as mine was turning out a bit large also.


----------



## tygereye

thank you! I have a stitch pattern library will have to check for it there.


----------



## cerdeirocas

Swedenme said:


> Or you can go looking for free basic charts / graphs , I've got loads of them downloaded off the internet here are a couple of ideas you can use


Lovely!!!!


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Well ladies and any gentlemen who might join in , Ive finally found the time to start another knitalong, hope all of you who joined me for the first one will knitalong again . After many requests I'll be giving instructions for the basic onesie in the pictures ,
> The first knitalong was great fun and judging by the 21, 186 views so far a success , it was great to see all the wonderful onesies and the wonderful ideas that were shared
> For people who didnt see the first knitalong I started this is how it worked , I got so many requests to share the patterns for some of my knitted items but I'm not a designer and really didn't want to miss anything out so I decided to start a knitalong were I wrote down what I did in parts as I knit and anyone who wanted to join in did , showing their progress as they went and sharing ideas of what they decided to put on the front of the onesie , there were lots of different choices to make the onesie completely different each time , the first one was a nice easy basic knit pattern , and the second one is just as easy , like the last one I will share some of the different ideas for the front and hopefully other kpers will share there ideas
> So pull up a chair get out your knitting needles and join me for another fun knitalong
> Can I just ask other kpers to respect my post and all the work I put into this knitalong and not post the pattern in full , I'm perfectly capable of doing that myself , the fun of this is to see the progress of all the different projects and to interact with other kpers
> Thank you Sonja
> To start you will need 4mm (U.S 6) needles and Dk yarn , the size will be 3-6 months , if you want smaller I would go down in ysrn weight and needle size vice versa if you want a bigger size
> Just to start you off with a little teaser here is the very beginning of the onesie , I will start in earnest tomorrow with the pattern
> Front
> Cast on 20 stitches
> Knit 2 rows
> Row3 buttonhole row , k2, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, k2
> K3 row ,
> Row 7 knit
> Row 8 purl
> Repeat these 2 rows 4 more times
> (If you are planning on doing a stitch panel up the front you can start on row 7or wait till the increases start )
> I will start with the icreases tomorrow


Finished up my latest KAL onesie yesterday. Here's the finished product. Even though I went down a needle size it still turned out a little larger (6-9 month size) but cute as can be. Thank you again Sonja for taking the time to help us all out and to share this cute pattern with us. The color is mint green and I used happy face buttons.


----------



## Maryanneed

Swedenme said:


> Here is the stitch pattern for the heart panel , I've adjusted it so its knit over 18 sts
> You will need to use 2 stitch markers and remember to keep to the stocking stitch pattern outside the stitch markers
> 
> Row 1 k8, k2tog, yo,k8
> Row 2 and all even rows purl ( change to knit when you join in the round )
> Row 3 k7, k2tog, yo, k1,yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k6
> Row5 k6, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k5
> Row7 k5, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k4
> Row 9 k4, k2tog, yo, k2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1kw, k1, psso, k3
> Row11, k6, yo, sl1kw, k2tog, psso, yo, k1, yo, k3tog, yo, k5
> Row 12 purl ( change to knit when knitting in the round )


Wondering how to add lace?


----------



## Swedenme

cerdeirocas said:


> Lovely!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Finished up my latest KAL onesie yesterday. Here's the finished product. Even though I went down a needle size it still turned out a little larger (6-9 month size) but cute as can be. Thank you again Sonja for taking the time to help us all out and to share this cute pattern with us. The color is mint green and I used happy face buttons.


It looks lovely Sally , I'm wondering if its the difference in the yarn makes that is making some of the onesies knit up bigger than others , I use dk yarn here in the uk and 4mm(6 U.S) needles and always get a size 3-6 month , when I knit the lilac one the yarn was thinner so I used 3.5mm(4 U.S)needles and that knit up 0-3 month ,


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Wondering how to add lace?


If you mean the lace on the back of the pink hearts onesie , its a special kind of lace called knit in lace or eyelet lace here is a picture of some 
Its very easy to use you just have to remember to have the wrong side of your work facing you when you knit with it , as youcan see it has eyelets in it . One eyelet to one stitch , so you put your needle through your stitch as to knit , then you put same needle through the first eyelet , do your knit stitch pulling eyelet lace over needle as well as the loop


----------



## Bonnie7591

So many cute onesies & each is unique.
Sonja, has think it would be very cute to have some of that knit in lace on the bum, like the old rubber pants that had lace. Have you tried that?


----------



## tygereye

Its finished! Found the little yellow star buttons in my Mom's stash I inherited. Had 8 only needed 7 so put the extra in the "middle" for decoration. This was a blast Sonja!! And yes its probably a bit bigger but since I donate my knitting it will fit someone who's mom/grandma/grandpa/aunt/uncle/friend who loves it for them. 

Now onto the next project and finish my stash buster 10 stitch in pinks. Have a blessed Memorial Day and if you served thank you so much for you service. Marsha


----------



## Maryanneed

Swedenme said:


> If you mean the lace on the back of the pink hearts onesie , its a special kind of lace called knit in lace or eyelet lace here is a picture of some
> Its very easy to use you just have to remember to have the wrong side of your work facing you when you knit with it , as youcan see it has eyelets in it . One eyelet to one stitch , so you put your needle through your stitch as to knit , then you put same needle through the first eyelet , do your knit stitch pulling eyelet lace over needle as well as the loop


When knitting in the round there is no backside? I had some lace and fiddled around and came up with a way to work in the lace. Probably not the right way but think it worked ok.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many cute onesies & each is unique.
> Sonja, has think it would be very cute to have some of that knit in lace on the bum, like the old rubber pants that had lace. Have you tried that?


I used some on the pink hearts onesie I made last year , it was a fun knit ????


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:


> Its finished! Found the little yellow star buttons in my Mom's stash I inherited. Had 8 only needed 7 so put the extra in the "middle" for decoration. This was a blast Sonja!! And yes its probably a bit bigger but since I donate my knitting it will fit someone who's mom/grandma/grandpa/aunt/uncle/friend who loves it for them.
> 
> Now onto the next project and finish my stash buster 10 stitch in pinks. Have a blessed Memorial Day and if you served thank you so much for you service. Marsha


Its lovely , that yarn knit up really nice


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> When knitting in the round there is no backside? I had some lace and fiddled around and came up with a way to work in the lace. Probably not the right way but think it worked ok.


Looking good , I can't remember how I did it but most likely fiddled with it like you ????


----------



## Fan

Ooh some more beautiful onesies, what a pleasure to see the creativeness from all over. 
A very wet morning here, it is slowly turning to winter this week, with a long weekend ahead.
We celebrate the Queens birthday next Monday, even though her actual birthday is in April.
A nice little escape ahead for us, we are flying to Nelson at the top of our South Island to visit Stus brother and partner.
There is everything in the mix weatherwise, rain, wind, even snow so warm clothing needed to ward off the chills.


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Sally , I'm wondering if its the difference in the yarn makes that is making some of the onesies knit up bigger than others , I use dk yarn here in the uk and 4mm(6 U.S) needles and always get a size 3-6 month , when I knit the lilac one the yarn was thinner so I used 3.5mm(4 U.S)needles and that knit up 0-3 month ,


My yarn was a little heavier so I think that's why it ended up being a bit larger. Next time I will use a size 4 US needle.


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you


I am a little late with this onesie, which was made following your first KAL. I hit a bit of a bump in the road, and ended up finishing the onesie from the second KAL first. I already posted that one in the second KAL postings. I know, a little bit backwards, but I am caught up now, and will be ready to start the next one, when, and if, you do one. I can only imagine the work, and the time you have to put into doing them. I, along with everyone else, say thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Ooh some more beautiful onesies, what a pleasure to see the creativeness from all over.
> A very wet morning here, it is slowly turning to winter this week, with a long weekend ahead.
> We celebrate the Queens birthday next Monday, even though her actual birthday is in April.
> A nice little escape ahead for us, we are flying to Nelson at the top of our South Island to visit Stus brother and partner.
> There is everything in the mix weatherwise, rain, wind, even snow so warm clothing needed to ward off the chills.


Safe travels Fan hope you and Stu bave a great time


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> I am a little late with this onesie, which was made following your first KAL. I hit a bit of a bump in the road, and ended up finishing the onesie from the second KAL first. I already posted that one in the second KAL postings. I know, a little bit backwards, but I am caught up now, and will be ready to start the next one, when, and if, you do one. I can only imagine the work, and the time you have to put into doing them. I, along with everyone else, say thank you.


Its lovely , Im really liking how all the variegated yarns have turned out , never tbought of using such yarn before but I will certainly use it in the future
Ive had fun doing the knitalongs , will definitely do another ????


----------



## tygereye

And I thought tiny buttons was going to be challenging!! wow great idea on the lace.


----------



## tygereye

Oh so cute and yes I love the yarn you chose to use!


----------



## tygereye

Thanks and the one thing I really noticed about it was that is smoother than some yarns, I started with the Ice Cream yarn this afternoon and its really "fuzzy". As well as I am on straightening out my 5th yarn barf mess. I sure hope the other 3 skeins aren't this bad or it will go on the never buy the yarn again list!


----------



## Fan

Squishy goodies just bought today, more onesies on my mind. 
And maybe a blanket as well.


----------



## Fan

Oops photo coming.


----------



## Ann745

I've made it this far! Using some yarn on hand. Forgot to start a pattern but think I'll do a bit of embellishment later.


----------



## Swedenme

Fan said:


> Squishy goodies just bought today, more onesies on my mind.
> And maybe a blanket as well.


You got some lovely items there Fan , think you are going to be busy busy


----------



## Swedenme

Ann745 said:


> I've made it this far! Using some yarn on hand. Forgot to start a pattern but think I'll do a bit of embellishment later.


Looking good , look forward to seeing a finished picture


----------



## Fan

Swedenme said:


> You got some lovely items there Fan , think you are going to be busy busy


Thank you Sonja, just been getting going on another onesie this afternoon. With winter bearing down on us the yarn will keep me going for sure.
My stash was not very good so needed a boost.


----------



## SallyJ

lil rayma said:


> I am a little late with this onesie, which was made following your first KAL. I hit a bit of a bump in the road, and ended up finishing the onesie from the second KAL first. I already posted that one in the second KAL postings. I know, a little bit backwards, but I am caught up now, and will be ready to start the next one, when, and if, you do one. I can only imagine the work, and the time you have to put into doing them. I, along with everyone else, say thank you.


This is so cute!


----------



## sgvw77b

Good morning from Texas! I finished sewing on the buttons last night. I am so pleased with how my Onesie turned out. And would you believe my daughter and SIL called about 4 days ago to tell us they are expecting their first child...hope it's a little girl.  

Sonja, you are an angel to share with us. It was a blast and you have made such a positive impression on so many of us. Thank you! I hope to do something like this again sometime...now I guess it's time to tackle a little house cleaning that's been shoved aside while enjoying this little adventure.


----------



## Swedenme

sgvw77b said:


> Good morning from Texas! I finished sewing on the buttons last night. I am so pleased with how my Onesie turned out. And would you believe my daughter and SIL called about 4 days ago to tell us they are expecting their first child...hope it's a little girl.
> 
> Sonja, you are an angel to share with us. It was a blast and you have made such a positive impression on so many of us. Thank you! I hope to do something like this again sometime...now I guess it's time to tackle a little house cleaning that's been shoved aside while enjoying this little adventure.


You should be pleased its lovely 
Glad you have enjoyed the knitalong I certainly have , its been a pleasure to knitalong with some wonderful knitters from all round the world ????


----------



## tat'sgran

Swedenme said:


> If you mean the lace on the back of the pink hearts onesie , its a special kind of lace called knit in lace or eyelet lace here is a picture of some
> Its very easy to use you just have to remember to have the wrong side of your work facing you when you knit with it , as youcan see it has eyelets in it . One eyelet to one stitch , so you put your needle through your stitch as to knit , then you put same needle through the first eyelet , do your knit stitch pulling eyelet lace over needle as well as the loop


Can you direct me to a website or store where I can get this kind of lace as the stores in our area do not carry it at all and I have been on a search for some time to find access to some. Many thanks. xo wendy


----------



## Swedenme

tat'sgran said:


> Can you direct me to a website or store where I can get this kind of lace as the stores in our area do not carry it at all and I have been on a search for some time to find access to some. Many thanks. xo wendy


I know they sell it on ebay , just type Knit in lace and lots come up , hope this helps


----------



## canuckle49

sgvw77b said:


> Good morning from Texas! I finished sewing on the buttons last night. I am so pleased with how my Onesie turned out. And would you believe my daughter and SIL called about 4 days ago to tell us they are expecting their first child...hope it's a little girl.
> 
> Sonja, you are an angel to share with us. It was a blast and you have made such a positive impression on so many of us. Thank you! I hope to do something like this again sometime...now I guess it's time to tackle a little house cleaning that's been shoved aside while enjoying this little adventure.


Congratulations on your upcoming grandchild ! I hope it's a girl so that she can wear this gorgeous onesie ! I am so impressed by how well everyone has done ! Sonja is a wonderful teacher ! I am hoping to make one very soon. ????


----------



## Maryanneed

Finished this one too. Think it could have used a couple more rows of ruffle, but i think it’s still cute.


----------



## SallyJ

Maryanneed said:


> Finished this one too. Think it could have used a couple more rows of ruffle, but i think it's still cute.


This is adorable.


----------



## kehinkle

Hereâs mine all finished. Put three buttons on because they were big. 
You all are so creative. I stick with the yarn that makes the pattern.


----------



## jeanbess

Did you make a pattern for the parasol ☂ I would like to do that one but not good at figuring it out myself there are so many cute ones on here


----------



## jeanbess

Did you make a pattern for the parasol ☂ I would like to do that one but not good at figuring it out myself there are so many cute ones on here I am on row 17 now I have started late for was away for the weekend, my first one alone after my hubbies death


----------



## Fan

kehinkle said:


> Hereâs mine all finished. Put three buttons on because they were big.
> You all are so creative. I stick with the yarn that makes the pattern.


That looks good Kathy, like the way the yarn dictates the pattern.????


----------



## Fan

jeanbess said:


> Did you make a pattern for the parasol ☂ I would like to do that one but not good at figuring it out myself there are so many cute ones on here I am on row 17 now I have started late for was away for the weekend, my first one alone after my hubbies death


Hi there, you can find the parasol pattern written on page 13 here, look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## KJKnitCro

It seems my onesies are quite big. What gauge should I aim for with DK yarn(#3) and 4mm needles? I'm getting 22stitches in 4 inches, and 30 rows. But my onesie measurements are quite different than Sonja's. There ae so many darling little outfits being shown. You all have done a great job.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Maryanneed said:


> Finished this one too. Think it could have used a couple more rows of ruffle, but i think it's still cute.


Now, isn't that cute! The yarn has created a lot of interest. I really like the colours.

It is interesting that after many years I finally see how that eyelet lace is meant for knitting. Whenever I've seen it used before seeing it on KP, the eyelets were threaded with ribbon and the lace sewn in place. The knitting application sure is beautiful. I've seen gorgeous baby outfits embellished with it!


----------



## kehinkle

Fan said:


> That looks good Kathy, like the way the yarn dictates the pattern.????


Don't look too close. I made several oops and decided not to frog any more.


----------



## Fan

kehinkle said:


> Don't look too close. I made several oops and decided not to frog any more.


Only you will know, and I promise I won't tell!


----------



## Swedenme

Maryanneed said:


> Finished this one too. Think it could have used a couple more rows of ruffle, but i think it's still cute.


Its lovely definitely cute ????


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Hereâs mine all finished. Put three buttons on because they were big.
> You all are so creative. I stick with the yarn that makes the pattern.


It looks great Kathy , I like the variegated yarn


----------



## Swedenme

jeanbess said:


> Did you make a pattern for the parasol ☂ I would like to do that one but not good at figuring it out myself there are so many cute ones on here I am on row 17 now I have started late for was away for the weekend, my first one alone after my hubbies death


I see Fan was kind enough to tell you the page the pattern is on 
I wrote the pattern stitch out to fit the front of the onesie just follow the directions and put a stitch marker either side of your stitch panel so you know were you are , any questions just ask as long as they are not too technical ????

I know it must have been hard but I hope you had a relaxing week end ,


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> It seems my onesies are quite big. What gauge should I aim for with DK yarn(#3) and 4mm needles? I'm getting 22stitches in 4 inches, and 30 rows. But my onesie measurements are quite different than Sonja's. There ae so many darling little outfits being shown. You all have done a great job.


I'm so sorry but I cannot help you with gauge , never learned the technical side of knitting , but I can say if your onesie is working out bigger in size go down to a 3.5mm needle that will bring it down in size


----------



## tygereye

Maryanneed said:


> Finished this one too. Think it could have used a couple more rows of ruffle, but i think it's still cute.


Oh its adorable and I do love the colors in your yarn!!


----------



## peacefulknitter

My completed onesie, I have some wonky areas but good practice. Next one I will use smaller needles , since twins are expected in July. This one I used Caron Simply Soft and 4mm, need to find some cute buttons. Thank you Sonja for the KAL.


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> My completed onesie, I have some wonky areas but good practice. Next one I will use smaller needles , since twins are expected in July. This one I used Caron Simply Soft and 4mm, need to find some cute buttons. Thank you Sonja for the KAL.


You are welcome and the little onesie is beautiful, twins will keep your needles busy ????


----------



## Maryanneed

Everyone did a great job with their onesies!


----------



## skeeter4C

I’d love to be a part of this knit along, but haven’t seen any further posts. I’ve started mine, but don’t know where to go from here? 
Thanks,
Skeeter


----------



## kiwifrau

Sonja have been reading along and just love all the photo’s, colours and patterns everyone has been doing. Wish I had the time, but have it bookmarked and hopefully will get to make a couple in a few months when everything has settled in my life. ????????

Thanks everyone for posting your photo’s, truly a delight.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry but I cannot help you with gauge , never learned the technical side of knitting , but I can say if your onesie is working out bigger in size go down to a 3.5mm needle that will bring it down in size


OK. I can try that. I also have a slightly thinner yarn I can try.


----------



## jinx

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry but I cannot help you with gauge , never learned the technical side of knitting , but I can say if your onesie is working out bigger in size go down to a 3.5mm needle that will bring it down in size


Did I read that your piece was 10 inches? If your piece measures 10 inches and you have 60 stitches each inch will have 6 stitches. So your gauge would be 6 stitches per inch or 24 stitches for 4 inches.


----------



## jinx

skeeter4C said:


> I'd love to be a part of this knit along, but haven't seen any further posts. I've started mine, but don't know where to go from here?
> Thanks,
> Skeeter


Continue reading the posts. You will come to the continuation of the pattern.


----------



## Swedenme

skeeter4C said:


> I'd love to be a part of this knit along, but haven't seen any further posts. I've started mine, but don't know where to go from here?
> Thanks,
> Skeeter


Just start from page 3 of this topic and continue reading through , you will find the rest of the pattern and also some different stitch patterns you can try


----------



## tygereye

Swedenme wrote:
I'm so sorry but I cannot help you with gauge , never learned the technical side of knitting , but I can say if your onesie is working out bigger in size go down to a 3.5mm needle that will bring it down in size.

This was the most relaxing part of the onesie! to many get so uptight and over the top stuck into a so many stitches to an inch to make it fit. Well I received a book called Knit to Fit that says the same thing Sonja! And I have always leaned toward the goal of a bit bigger for ease as I tend to knit a bit tight. 
This was put up when I first joined KP and I have it jotted down everywhere I like to sit and knit. 

"To many stitches will be to small, use bigger needles. To few will be to big use smaller needles." If you think its going to be to big that is the simple adjustment. The hardest part is choosing the right weight of yarn sometimes and they all knit up differently.


----------



## anaswet

beautiful


----------



## lsdlong

Just found and started the kal. Part 1 done will move on to part 2 tomorrow. Looking forward to this.


----------



## lsdlong

Just found and started the kal. Part 1 done will move on to part 2 tomorrow. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Swedenme

lsdlong said:


> Just found and started the kal. Part 1 done will move on to part 2 tomorrow. Looking forward to this.


Welcome , look forward to seeing what you make , any questions just ask


----------



## jeanbess

What pg does part 3 start please


----------



## jeanbess

What pg does part 3 start please


----------



## tygereye

I just went through and jotted down the parts and pages. I did copy/paste the pattern for myself but should have made this list too! 
Part 1 page 3
Part 2 page 8
Part 3 page 13
Part 4 page 15
Part 5 page 16 finishes the onesie.


----------



## nanna caz

tygereye said:


> I just went through and jotted down the parts and pages. I did copy/paste the pattern for myself but should have made this list too!
> Part 1 page 3
> Part 2 page 8
> Part 3 page 13
> Part 4 page 15
> Part 5 page 16 finishes the onesie.


Thank you for doing that. I've had to put my onesie aside while I finish a more urgent project. But today I was at a market & found some buttons that will be perfect when I've finished knitting it. This is where I'm at at the moment.


----------



## nanna caz

nanna caz said:


> Thank you for doing that. I've had to put my onesie aside while I finish a more urgent project. But today I was at a market & found some buttons that will be perfect when I've finished knitting it. This is where I'm at at the moment.


Sorry about the scissors but I needed something to hold it down to place the buttons. I'll show a picture of just the buttons. I thought they'd be perfect for the onesie.


----------



## Swedenme

tygereye said:


> I just went through and jotted down the parts and pages. I did copy/paste the pattern for myself but should have made this list too!
> Part 1 page 3
> Part 2 page 8
> Part 3 page 13
> Part 4 page 15
> Part 5 page 16 finishes the onesie.


Too late but just a small reminder before someone thinks to do it , please dont put the full pattern all in one place on here , as this is a knitalong were hopefully people will read through the pages and pick up tips and advice from other knitter s on diiferent ideas to put on the front of the onesies , not just take the pattern , if I wanted to print just the pattern I would have done that myself


----------



## lsdlong

Swedenme said:


> Seems rather large , mine meaures 9 1/2 from were it was joined in the round to casting of the front , it measures 12 1/2 from crotch to top and measures 14 1/2 from crotch to shoulder
> 19" chest


Like Hazelroseloom's mine is on the large size. ???? at the join part I'm measuring about 11-1/2" and going up the body i have 5 -1/2" at only 37 rows. To keep it proportionate should I continue to the 42 rows before separating the front from the back?
Guess next one I'll drop needle size down a size or two. Using Cascade Cherub Kaleidoscope DK and size 6 Clover circular bamboo needles.


----------



## Swedenme

lsdlong said:


> Like Hazelroseloom's mine is on the large size. ???? at the join part I'm measuring about 11-1/2" and going up the body i have 5 -1/2" at only 37 rows. To keep it proportionate should I continue to the 42 rows before separating the front from the back?
> Guess next one I'll drop needle size down a size or two. Using Cascade Cherub Kaleidoscope DK and size 6 Clover circular bamboo needles.


Hmmm wonder what the problem is , going by the picture it doesnt look like its the yarn which is lovely , I would make it the next size up , next time use smaller needles , I've used 3.5 mm US size 4 and got a smaller size


----------



## jeanbess

checht said:


> Still need to wash and block but the knitting and sewing is done. Thanks for a fun KAL


Could you give us the pattern for how you did the cable pattern I love it thank you Jean


----------



## hazelroselooms

I think lsdlong & I had the same understanding. We took 4 to mean mm and ended using American size 6 needles, at least, that's what I am using. So I guess my onsie will be a toddler size! But I am forging on. I am using the heart pattern and using it to judge length. I hope that works or it may end up fitting my niece in her teens! lol I'm working the last heart now so will post a photo when I start the decreases.


----------



## lsdlong

Finished except for weaving some ends and finding buttons that I have in mind. It is I guess more a 9 - 12 month size but enjoyed it and will attempt another.


----------



## Swedenme

lsdlong said:


> Finished except for weaving some ends and finding buttons that I have in mind. It is I guess more a 9 - 12 month size but enjoyed it and will attempt another.


It looks lovely , pretty colour, look forward to seeing another one


----------



## Ellisen2

Adorable. Love elephants!


----------



## Ellisen2

Lovely colors!


----------



## Ellisen2

This is a fantastic KAL, Sonja. I've just finished a little boy blue cardi and have plenty of yarn left to make the onesie to match. Thank you for sharing your talents with us. Very fun!


----------



## Swedenme

Ellisen2 said:


> This is a fantastic KAL, Sonja. I've just finished a little boy blue cardi and have plenty of yarn left to make the onesie to match. Thank you for sharing your talents with us. Very fun!


You are very welcome , look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## SallyJ

Ellisen2 said:


> Adorable. Love elephants!


Where did you see elephants??


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Where did you see elephants??


Irene kidney posted her finished onesie on page 20 , it has a lovely elephant on the front


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Irene kidney posted her finished onesie on page 20 , it has a lovely elephant on the front


Thank you. I must have missed that, it's so cute.


----------



## Nines

Thank you Sonja for such a great knit along. I will definitely be making another and so will a few of my friends. This was a fun project. Can’t wait to see what you have in store for us ????


----------



## Swedenme

Nines said:


> Thank you Sonja for such a great knit along. I will definitely be making another and so will a few of my friends. This was a fun project. Can't wait to see what you have in store for us ????


Your onesie is beautiful , lovely colourway , I'm trying to figure out which one to do next but if you like you could always try the button up onesie knitalong while you wait 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html


----------



## UteWhite1128

Very lovely & love the colors


----------



## SallyJ

So cute.


----------



## knitnut1939

I've been waiting for this. I'm in


----------



## Swedenme

knitnut1939 said:


> I've been waiting for this. I'm in


The correct instructions start on page 3 , as a yarnover went missing on page 1 , look forward to seeing a picture when finished


----------



## dalia.net

I would love to. Join


----------



## Swedenme

dalia.net said:


> I would love to. Join


Collect your yarn and needles and start , you will find the first part of the onesie instructions on page 3 , as you continue reading you will find the rest of the instructions along with instructions for different stitch patterns , its your choice with how your onesie turns out , you can leave the front plain or add a stitch panel or maybe a motif , A few prople have had their onesies turn out a little larger so if you feel yours might I suggest you use a smaller size needle , I think I knit quite tight , enjoy and any questions just ask


----------



## Jacklou

Hi Sonya, Finally finished my onesies. Ran out of yarn for the blue one and, of course, it was discontinued yarn. Finally decided to finish the straps in white, but I still need a couple more buttons.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Your onesies turned out really cute, jacklou. You trimmed the fronts really nicely. I love that shade of blue.


----------



## SallyJ

Jacklou said:


> Hi Sonya, Finally finished my onesies. Ran out of yarn for the blue one and, of course, it was discontinued yarn. Finally decided to finish the straps in white, but I still need a couple more buttons.


Very cute!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

I would like to do this. At this point is the pattern available?


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

I would like to do this. At this point is the pattern available?


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

I would like to do this. At this point is the pattern available?


----------



## Swedenme

Jacklou said:


> Hi Sonya, Finally finished my onesies. Ran out of yarn for the blue one and, of course, it was discontinued yarn. Finally decided to finish the straps in white, but I still need a couple more buttons.


They are gorgeous , love the shade of blue you used


----------



## Swedenme

GrandmaJeanB said:


> I would like to do this. At this point is the pattern available?


The pattern for this onesie starts on page 3 and continues through the knitalong with lots of different stitch patterns to chose from


----------



## Bobglory

I had some distractions but I’m back at it.


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> I had some distractions but I'm back at it.


I was wondering if you had finished yours yet , Im waiting to see what the lovely stitch panel looks like????


----------



## jeanbess

Swedenme said:


> Well ladies and any gentlemen who might join in , Ive finally found the time to start another knitalong, hope all of you who joined me for the first one will knitalong again . After many requests I'll be giving instructions for the basic onesie in the pictures ,
> The first knitalong was great fun and judging by the 21, 186 views so far a success , it was great to see all the wonderful onesies and the wonderful ideas that were shared
> For people who didnt see the first knitalong I started this is how it worked , I got so many requests to share the patterns for some of my knitted items but I'm not a designer and really didn't want to miss anything out so I decided to start a knitalong were I wrote down what I did in parts as I knit and anyone who wanted to join in did , showing their progress as they went and sharing ideas of what they decided to put on the front of the onesie , there were lots of different choices to make the onesie completely different each time , the first one was a nice easy basic knit pattern , and the second one is just as easy , like the last one I will share some of the different ideas for the front and hopefully other kpers will share there ideas
> So pull up a chair get out your knitting needles and join me for another fun knitalong
> Can I just ask other kpers to respect my post and all the work I put into this knitalong and not post the pattern in full , I'm perfectly capable of doing that myself , the fun of this is to see the progress of all the different projects and to interact with other kpers
> Thank you Sonja
> To start you will need 4mm (U.S 6) needles and Dk yarn , the size will be 3-6 months , if you want smaller I would go down in ysrn weight and needle size vice versa if you want a bigger size
> Just to start you off with a little teaser here is the very beginning of the onesie , I will start in earnest tomorrow with the pattern
> Front
> Cast on 20 stitches
> Knit 2 rows
> Row3 buttonhole row , k2, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, yo, k5, k2tog, k2
> K3 row ,
> Row 7 knit
> Row 8 purl
> Repeat these 2 rows 4 more times
> (If you are planning on doing a stitch panel up the front you can start on row 7or wait till the increases start )
> I will start with the icreases tomorrow


How do you cast on so neatly I just can not get mine to satisfy me


----------



## jeanbess

You did a very good looking cast on how do you do it I am not happy with mine


----------



## Swedenme

jeanbess said:


> You did a very good looking cast on how do you do it I am not happy with mine


I just use the longtail cast on


----------



## jeanbess

Swedenme said:


> I just use the longtail cast on


Sorry I meant when you add st's. at the end of the row


----------



## Swedenme

jeanbess said:


> Sorry I meant when you add st's. at the end of the row


Ok , I use the cable cast on , but it doesnt really matter if they dont look perfect as you will be picking up stitches along there for the leg part


----------



## Bobglory

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering if you had finished yours yet , Im waiting to see what the lovely stitch panel looks likeð


So far:

The stitch is pretty but a bit fiddly with the cabling. These arthritic old hand are screaming "what the h€ll were you thinking". :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> So far:
> 
> The stitch is pretty but a bit fiddly with the cabling. These arthritic old hand are screaming "what the h€ll were you thinking". :sm06:


Lol dont we always go for those stitches that look so pretty till we are halfway through knitting them ????


----------



## Bobglory

Swedenme said:


> Lol dont we always go for those stitches that look so pretty till we are halfway through knitting them ????


That we do.


----------



## kehinkle

Here are my three from the two KAL. Snaps on one and snaps/buttons on the other one with buttons on the first.


----------



## Bonnie7591

kehinkle said:


> Here are my three from the two KAL. Snaps on one and snaps/buttons on the other one with buttons on the first.


Those are great, Kathy


----------



## hazelroselooms

I'm still knitting. I frogged my first effort which was turning get out really big. I had also made a mess of the pattern. I found a cabled heart instead and am (so far) managing it so far. I'm liking it so far & still hopen to join the one for the little dress, too.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Here are my three from the two KAL. Snaps on one and snaps/buttons on the other one with buttons on the first.


They are all lovely Kathy , must try one with varigated yarn 
Ive started a new knitalong for a pinafore dress if you are interested you can find me here 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611201-1.html 
Hope you a have a wonderful time at KAP this weekend


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> I'm still knitting. I frogged my first effort which was turning get out really big. I had also made a mess of the pattern. I found a cabled heart instead and am (so far) managing it so far. I'm liking it so far & still hopen to join the one for the little dress, too.


Its looking great I like the cable heart , going to be lovely when finished


----------



## hazelroselooms

Thank you, Sonja. And thank you for the lovely patterns & for sharing them!


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> Thank you, Sonja. And thank you for the lovely patterns & for sharing them!


You are very welcome ????


----------



## Bobglory

I’m getting there. Ready to start straps:


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> I'm getting there. Ready to start straps:


That looks great I really like that stitch pattern


----------



## Pearls Girls

GrandmaJeanB said:


> I would like to do this. At this point is the pattern available?


Start at page 3 of Sonja's KAL and as you go forward you will get the entire pattern. She does not want to have it all in one place as this is a KAL where you do one part and then you do second part etc There are 5 parts and lots of ideas to add along the way by watching what other's have done. Excellent KAL, try it.


----------



## hazelroselooms

Finally done! Well, I am going to put snaps on the crotch opening as soon as i find my little gadget for applying them. But I got the onsie and the little shrug to go with it done. I may change the buttons. They look okay in "real life", tho. I have enough of the sweater yarn to make the booties, I think, then I'll hunt up some yarn for the Pinafore KAL. Thank you for leading this KAL! I have really enjoyed the knitting and the chat! I'm looking forward to the Pinafore and to finding a baby to wear these!


----------



## KJKnitCro

I really like the outfit you have knit, hazelroselooms. I believe that is the first time I have seen that cable used. It's a very pretty set.


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> Finally done! Well, I am going to put snaps on the crotch opening as soon as i find my little gadget for applying them. But I got the onsie and the little shrug to go with it done. I may change the buttons. They look okay in "real life", tho. I have enough of the sweater yarn to make the booties, I think, then I'll hunt up some yarn for the Pinafore KAL. Thank you for leading this KAL! I have really enjoyed the knitting and the chat! I'm looking forward to the Pinafore and to finding a baby to wear these!


Beautiful set love the cable you used


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> I'm getting there. Ready to start straps:


Nesrly there


----------



## hazelroselooms

Thank you ladies. One of the reasons it took so long was making sure I had the cables correct. I had to back up once but perservered! It's kinda fun!


----------



## SallyJ

hazelroselooms said:


> Finally done! Well, I am going to put snaps on the crotch opening as soon as i find my little gadget for applying them. But I got the onsie and the little shrug to go with it done. I may change the buttons. They look okay in "real life", tho. I have enough of the sweater yarn to make the booties, I think, then I'll hunt up some yarn for the Pinafore KAL. Thank you for leading this KAL! I have really enjoyed the knitting and the chat! I'm looking forward to the Pinafore and to finding a baby to wear these!


This is really sweet looking.


----------



## Bonnie7591

hazelroselooms said:


> Finally done! Well, I am going to put snaps on the crotch opening as soon as i find my little gadget for applying them. But I got the onsie and the little shrug to go with it done. I may change the buttons. They look okay in "real life", tho. I have enough of the sweater yarn to make the booties, I think, then I'll hunt up some yarn for the Pinafore KAL. Thank you for leading this KAL! I have really enjoyed the knitting and the chat! I'm looking forward to the Pinafore and to finding a baby to wear these!


What a cute little set. I really like the cable up the front


----------



## tat'sgran

hazelroselooms said:


> Finally done! Well, I am going to put snaps on the crotch opening as soon as i find my little gadget for applying them. But I got the onsie and the little shrug to go with it done. I may change the buttons. They look okay in "real life", tho. I have enough of the sweater yarn to make the booties, I think, then I'll hunt up some yarn for the Pinafore KAL. Thank you for leading this KAL! I have really enjoyed the knitting and the chat! I'm looking forward to the Pinafore and to finding a baby to wear these!


Beautiful use of pattern design on this outfit. xo wendy


----------



## KJKnitCro

Just need some buttons for the crotch, and I'm done. Thanks, Sonja for doing this KAL. I've learned a lot. I may try some shoes to go with this.


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> Just need some buttons for the crotch, and I'm done. Thanks, Sonja for doing this KAL. I've learned a lot. I may try some shoes to go with this.


You are welcome, Its very pretty , love the pale lemon colour


----------



## Bonnie7591

KJKnitCro said:


> Just need some buttons for the crotch, and I'm done. Thanks, Sonja for doing this KAL. I've learned a lot. I may try some shoes to go with this.


Very cute.


----------



## quatrefoilknits

These onsies have all been so cute!
They seem practical too... and each one is unique.

Although I have no immediate need for baby items among my extended family, I plan to give this a try.

You have inspired me!

:sm11:


----------



## KJKnitCro

Mine will likely be donated. Much of my knitting is.


----------



## Swedenme

quatrefoilknits said:


> These onsies have all been so cute!
> They seem practical too... and each one is unique.
> 
> Although I have no immediate need for baby items among my extended family, I plan to give this a try.
> 
> You have inspired me!
> 
> :sm11:


Welcome and I hope you post pictures , we would all love to see what you make 
Sonja


----------



## Nonasdada

cute


----------



## Bobglory

Finally finished!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Awwww, very cute. Love the buttons, they are perfect.


----------



## Swedenme

Bobglory said:


> Finally finished!


Worth the wait , its lovely , love the dog patch ????


----------



## SallyJ

Very cute.


----------



## lil rayma

Doggie on the bum....how adorable.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Beautiful work!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bobglory said:


> Finally finished!


Very cute


----------



## cosy02

Thank you x i need it for a 12/18 month old so how many extra stiches each side would i need please xx


----------



## kaixixang

cosy02 said:


> Thank you x i need it for a 12/18 month old so how many extra stiches each side would i need please xx


I did not change anything on this file.

I do not know what needle or yarn you are using...so I cannot give you an approximate range of stitches per inch.


----------



## Swedenme

cosy02 said:


> Thank you x i need it for a 12/18 month old so how many extra stiches each side would i need please xx


I did post on your topic what i would do , which is I would add roughly 5 st either side which would give you the extra couple of inches width wise and knit the onesie a few inches longer before starting the decreases for the bib , if you need any more help just pm me and Ill try to help if i can
The instructions start on page 3


----------



## cosy02

Thank you for all your help xx much appreciated xx


----------



## kaixixang

I love my bulb pins!

I have asked one local person what she thought. Let me know what y’all think! :sm24:


----------



## cosy02

I love the Fox's xx


----------



## Swedenme

kaixixang said:


> I love my bulb pins!
> 
> I have asked one local person what she thought. Let me know what y'all think! :sm24:


Its beautiful , love the foxes


----------



## lil rayma

Either - or...... They are all cute.


----------



## run4fittness

The foxes are cute, but the berries are delicious!


----------



## Bonnie7591

kaixixang said:



> I love my bulb pins!
> 
> I have asked one local person what she thought. Let me know what y'all think! :sm24:


Both are cute but I like the strawberries better


----------



## kiwifrau

Strawberries look cute with the heart.


----------



## alisonarr

I'm definitely joining in on this one! I tried your last one but was always behind. Your directions are great and loved seeing how everyones came out a bit different! Thanks for doing this again!


----------



## Swedenme

alisonarr said:


> I'm definitely joining in on this one! I tried your last one but was always behind. Your directions are great and loved seeing how everyones came out a bit different! Thanks for doing this again!


Sorry I think you might have misunderstood , I'm not starting a new knitalong , I was just letting people know that this knitalong is still open for anyone to read through and make the onesie , you can still make the onesie the correct instructions start on page 3 and continue through to about page 20 something , I will still answer any questions you have in fact I'll knitalong with you if that helps as I'm just starting one today with a different twist to it , fingers crossed it works out , ????Hope you finished the other onesie would love to see a picture


----------



## Chemchic

Cant wait to make one of these


----------



## Lindajoy

Hi Sonja, I missed your 1st knit along but definately joining in with this one. Thank you for all the time and effort you put into this, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## mamakaren

I’m on a mission to do all the KALs. Here’s this one completed. I used Softee baby and manipulated some color placement. I hope this will suit a boy.


----------



## Swedenme

mamakaren said:


> I'm on a mission to do all the KALs. Here's this one completed. I used Softee baby and manipulated some color placement. I hope this will suit a boy.


Its beautiful , love the colours , definitely suit a boy


----------



## mamakaren

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful , love the colours , definitely suit a boy


Thank you so much for doing these. Mostly I've knit them way later than everyone else, but your format still gives a sense of community. And there's no pressure to keep up!


----------



## Swedenme

mamakaren said:


> Thank you so much for doing these. Mostly I've knit them way later than everyone else, but your format still gives a sense of community. And there's no pressure to keep up!


You are very welcome, I recently revisited this knitalong and really enjoyed seeing again all the different onesies everyone made


----------



## richy

Exquisite work Sonja - thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme

richy said:


> Exquisite work Sonja - thanks so much for sharing.


You are very welcome


----------

